# Ya era hora de que prohibieran la prostitusión.



## Boga de ariete (20 May 2022)

Ya era hora de que lo hicieran. No a la trata.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 May 2022)

Los chaperos mientras tan tranquilos, entre dos tíos se pactan las cosas de otra manera.


----------



## Terminus (20 May 2022)

Putos políticos comunistas sin corazón que no piensan ni en sus madres


----------



## .Kaikus (20 May 2022)

*Quieren jubilar a sus madres, por decreto !!!. *


----------



## Guepardo (20 May 2022)

jijijijiji


----------



## Al-paquia (20 May 2022)

Claro, con los milenios de civilización que llevamos va a venir una cajera chupa-chupa a ponerle fin.


----------



## Lemavos (20 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Estas pidiendo que los jóvenes protesten para que tu puedas seguir follando sin mover ni un dedo. 
Es obvio que sí eres funcionario XD


----------



## oldesnake (20 May 2022)

pues si a muchos chavales se la suda porque ya se han rendido o simplemente les han cogido asco a las mujeres por experiencias que han tenido.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 May 2022)

¿pero es verdad que la van a prohibir? XDXD

van a chapar pasion.com y similares?


----------



## Von Riné (20 May 2022)

En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.


----------



## JKL-2 (20 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿pero es verdad que la van a prohibir? XDXD
> 
> van a chapar pasion.com y similares?



Y los Instagram, Onlyfans, Tinder y multitud de apps y páginas de internet , no se que es lo que van a prohibir exactamente ... 

En la práctica las webs tipo pasion.com se reconvierten en "páginas de contactos o parejas" y listos, las onlyfans "creadoras de contenido", los instagram para "socializar" y Tinder para "buscar amor y planes" y listos.

Es el nuevo llamar "masajista", "camarera", "bailarina" o "acompañante" a la lumi.


----------



## Fondomarino (20 May 2022)

Todo tiene su trampa. Hace unos años estaba prohibida la prostitución en las Vegas y las prostitutas se anunciaban como bailarinas que hacían bailes privados.


----------



## Fondomarino (20 May 2022)

Siempre hay una trampa para esquivar estas leyes. Hace años, en Las Vegas estaba prohibida y las prostitutas se anunciaban como bailarinas que hacían bailes privados.


----------



## usuario baneado (20 May 2022)

Servicio de masaje relax


----------



## dac1 (20 May 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.



No jodas joo y yl sin saberlo estsndo varias veces


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (20 May 2022)

A ver si así se pincha la burbuja, porque últimamente no hay manera de echar media hora con una que esté medio buena por menos de 70 paves, yo por mi parte seguiré saliendo cuando me pique, a ver como piensan controlar los miles de pisos con independientes que hay.


----------



## dac1 (20 May 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Servicio de masaje relax



Los chinos ya lo hacen


----------



## Vorsicht (20 May 2022)

Subiendo las violaciones en cero coma!!!!
La que van a liar!!!!!


----------



## Javito Putero (20 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



hoy he visto un anuncio de 2013 una rumana de que te cagas 30€ y el problema es que no era muy implicada. Hace menos de 10 años había unas tías que no te ibas a ligar en jamás por 30€.

Ahora está todo prohibido menos las gordas.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Mientras haya pajilleros que paguen onlyfans....tu lumi estará recontenta
A que onlyfans no lo prohíben pues eso....como os la han metido y sin daros cuenta sin putas y a pagar por las pajas que encima te tienes que hacer tu win-win FEMINAZIS.jojojojojojojo


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (21 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Mientras haya pajilleros que paguen onlyfans....tu lumi estará recontenta
> A que onlyfans no lo prohíben pues eso....como os la han metido y sin daros cuenta sin putas y a pagar por las pajas que encima te tienes que hacer tu win-win FEMINAZIS.jojojojojojojo



¿Quién quiere acostarse con viejos y comedoritos babosos pudiendo poner una cámara en casa y ganar lo mismo, o más porque no hay que pagar al chulo, y además sin correr ningún riesgo? La que hace de puta presencial hoy en día es porque es fea o vieja o las dos cosas.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (21 May 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.



Tailandia, Japón, Suecia... Y en todos tienes a miles de "masajistas" o "bailarinas" ofreciendo sus servicios


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Es una verguenza lo que estan haciendo con España. 

Esto no quedará asi


----------



## PEPEYE (21 May 2022)

Preveo un posible incremeneto de los anuncios de alquilo boligrafo 50 euros media hora, con un precio diferente si se escribe en frances, griego o cubano, El anuncio incluiria la foto del boli y su sexy dueña


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 May 2022)

eso incrementara el coste


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

La rusa del chaturbate, también me la van a prohibir?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 May 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.



Y en Marruecos con pena de casarte con ella obligatoriamente (al final es un tema económico y te sale a 3/4K la broma) y cualquier Medina de cualquier ciudad parece el malecón de La Habana*


----------



## urbi et orbi (21 May 2022)

van dejar de existir los casinos de putas en las carreteras de España?
cuando quitan los toros de las montañas?
2 grandes iconos de España 
venga todavia os queda Portugal


----------



## CARTEROREAL (21 May 2022)

Podrán quitarnos las putas pero jamás nos podrán quitarán nuestras manos y la imaginación.


----------



## HuskyJerk (21 May 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (21 May 2022)

En Hispania se va a seguir pagando y percutiendo bujeros de puta SI o SI.

La portuguesa de Nábalos a pagar impuesto del bujero añadido "IBA"

Aqui las charocanicías van a montar guardia por zonas y te ofrecerán sus servicios disfrazadas de meretrices. Si aceptais sus ofrecimientos sereis detenidos y entrullados, igual que en USA-GUSANIA. 
A los pringaos os cazarán como a conejos y os desollarán a multazos y prisión hasta que desaparezca vuestra libido y seais trozos de cartón andante.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 May 2022)

Los políticos, empresaurios y ese tipo de gente va a dejar de pagar a putitas...


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (21 May 2022)

Nada, pienso irme con una cámara y decir que estoy rodando una película pornográfica, me van a multar igual pero al menos podré subirlo a internet. 

"Nuncafollista es sodomizado por masones socialistas y sus perritos civiles."


----------



## louis.gara (21 May 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Servicio de masaje relax



Y pago de impuestos, si hacienda se lleva su parte se acaba el problema, así funcionan las mafias.


----------



## Can Cervecero (21 May 2022)

En el sector de la Construcción y servicios varios (fontaneros, electricistas, calefacción, frio, ....) están acojonados ante la avalancha de ex-putas que se prevee van a lanzarse a la búsqueda de dinerito rápido, de poco esfuerzo y, por supuesto, nada ex-clavo.

No olvidemos que la mujer está infrarrepresentada en todos estos sectores (Montero dixit ¿o no?)


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



menuda película te has montado. 
por qué mientes?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 May 2022)

tienen una solucion muy sencilla, que dejen de cobrar, lo hacen gratis por placer y asi podran seguir disfrutando...


----------



## No al NOM (21 May 2022)

Puto troll de mierda al ignore. Una puta va a llorar por ti, sisi


----------



## Pajarotto (21 May 2022)

Pero va en serio que van a prohibir la prestiputación? me estáis tomando el pelo o que?


----------



## alas97 (21 May 2022)

globo sonda para que traguen antes de hacerlo ley.

es como la prohibición del alcohol. lo tiraron para ver si la peña se enganchaba, por supuesto no se dieron cuenta que aquí la gente está dispuesta a convertir el reino en un convento comunista.  

Mira que bien funciono en la urss y cuba, los shitholes con más alcohólicos y putas x centímetro cuadrado.

No tienen idea de lo que se puede convertir una peluquería.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 May 2022)

En Francia después de 5 AÑOS de supuesta prohibición de la prostitucion con hostigamiento a clientes, algunas multas a pobres cabezas de turco e intentonas por reconducir a las hookers y sacarlas de los burdeles. Etc , sólo 161 mujeres han dejado la calle y una mayoría de galos, según últimos estudios siguen consumiendo ampliamente sus servicios. 
Los burdeles al uso y las callejeras, perecerán. Las perspicaces se anunciarán como masajistas y seguirán. No se le pueden poner puertas al campo y como sucedió con la Ley Seca, todo acabará en un estrepitoso, ridículo y estentóreo fracaso.


----------



## Setapéfranses (21 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los chaperos mientras tan tranquilos, entre dos tíos se pactan las cosas de otra manera.



Parece que conoces el tema...


----------



## Maedhros (21 May 2022)

En vez de anunciarse como putas, se anunciarán como masajistas en sus pisos privados y fin de la historia.

Y ponte tú a demostrar que dentro de un piso estabas follando en vez de pagando por un masaje.

Los burdeles chaparan y poco más.

Y si no quieres ningún riesgo, quedas en un hotel y arreando...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero va en serio que van a prohibir la prestiputación? me estáis tomando el pelo o que?



Las drogas no son legales y se consumen igual, verdad?


Esa ley es parte de la política de gesto y proclama que enfada a las antiabolicionistas de Podemos y enardece a las charos del Psoe. Se estrellará contra el muro de la realidad.


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

A ver, lo diferente a thailandia, USA y demás donde decís que rn vez de putas quedan con bailarinas, masajistas, etc porque la prostitución esta prohibida os olvidais que estamos en ESPAÑA

Punta de lanza del feminismo posmoderno.

Es decir. Si un putero queda con una puta, esta lo chantajea con una denuncia y punto. Incluso sin hacer servicio.

Si ellas son las víctimas, y lo son como MUJERES, es todo beneficios para ellas.

Dependera de lo que les salga mas rentable. Hablamos de gente que se follan lo que sea por pasta, no tienen ningun estómago ni remordimiento


----------



## Maestro Panda (21 May 2022)

No prohíben las putas y los chavales ya no quieren ser camareros. Entonces,¿ cuál será la seña de identidad de la marca España?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 May 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Tailandia, Japón, Suecia... Y en todos tienes a miles de "masajistas" o "bailarinas" ofreciendo sus servicios



En Francia después de la supuesta abolición, el 63% de las lumis declaró que sus condiciones de vida se deterioraron, el 78% que sus ingresos cayeron, el 42% se siente más expuesta a la violencia y al 38% le cuesta más imponer el uso del preservativo, entre otros. Por otra parte el consumo se mantuvo estable y tras la Pandemia se incrementó. 

Su modelo es retrógrado, moralista, paternalista y fracasado. La legalización y la regularización es la única salida cabal. Pero si no tocan nada, mejor. Los que quieran ir seguirán yendo. Yo incluido (de vez en cuando me gusta ir de picos pardos, me venga la policía en la chepa o no).


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 May 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere acostarse con viejos y comedoritos babosos pudiendo poner una cámara en casa y ganar lo mismo, o más porque no hay que pagar al chulo, y además sin correr ningún riesgo? La que hace de puta presencial hoy en día es porque es fea o vieja o las dos cosas.



que poquito conoces el mundillo.... Se nota que NUNCA te has pasado por la lonja a ver el pescado que se ofrece.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 May 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> No prohíben las putas y los chavales ya no quieren ser camareros. Entonces,¿ cuál será la seña de identidad de la marca España?



Seremos los Peaky Blinders de las Lumis, bordearemos la ilegalidad con una sonrisa sesgada, una leontina en el chaleco y un peinado a lo Thomas Shelby. 
La polichía y la Pshoa nos puede mamar las gónadas a dos manos. No nos podrán parar.


----------



## Javiser (21 May 2022)

Es poner puertas al campo. En el estado de nevada está prohibida la prostitución ¿De verdad alguien se imagina las Vegas sin putas ? Pues eso.

Las drogas también están prohibidas....somos el tercer país en consumo de cocaína del mundo


----------



## JKL-2 (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> A ver, lo diferente a thailandia, USA y demás donde decís que rn vez de putas quedan con bailarinas, masajistas, etc porque la prostitución esta prohibida os olvidais que estamos en ESPAÑA
> 
> Punta de lanza del feminismo posmoderno.
> 
> ...



Lo que ocurrirá es que se seguirá difuminando la barrera entre profesionales y civiles, como viene pasando especialmente desde la llegada de las apps y smartphones. Las poses, actitudes e imágenes de muchas en Tinder o redes sociales, así lo demuestran.


----------



## pamplinero (21 May 2022)

Osea que si prohiben la profesion de puta, ya no podran tributar en hacienda como putas? ni darse de alta en la SS como putas? Ni emitir facturas por los polvos? Ni contratar putas ni montar empresas de putas? ni tener convenio colectivo de putas?


----------



## Zelofan (21 May 2022)

1/10


----------



## arrestado en casa (21 May 2022)

qué foro más patético, coño


----------



## Jackblack (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Han dejado un mundo hecho mierda para los jóvenes, en condiciones rozando el tercermundismo y tb quieres q te arreglen el problemas d las putas xq tu no quieres correr ese riesgo xq estas más o menos posicionado???
Menuda jeta...


----------



## Tufo a Pies (21 May 2022)

En un pueblo vecino donde yo vivo es ilegal desde hace poco. Multaron a un cliente con 700 euros


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Lo que ocurrirá es que se seguirá difuminando la barrera entre profesionales y civiles, como viene pasando especialmente desde la llegada de las apps y smartphones. Las poses, actitudes e imágenes de muchas en Tinder o redes sociales, así lo demuestran.



Si pero el problema sigue siendo otro, que seguiran existiendo putas esta claro.

PERO y aqui viene lo jodido 

El putero sera sancionado y puede ir a la carcel.

Por lo tanto o se le pilla in fraganti, harto dificil, o alguien le denuncia.

Y dado que a la prostituta NO le va a pasar nada puesto que es considerada víctima su posición es sencilla 

Dame tanto o te denuncio. Tengo la conversación del whatsapp, tengo foto/video, incluso tengo tu semen...

Entiendo que ellas como colaboradoras de la justicia no recibiran ninguna compensación, de hecho de recibirla ya te digo que la caza del putero ha comenzado, pero con el chantaje seguro se saquen dinero.

No se de que cuantías son las multas. Pero seguro que seran altas.

Por lo tanto lo veo claro. La puta le dirá

500€ y no digo nada o te denuncio y, dado la justicia en este país, se me va a creer soy victims y a ti te meteran (por poner algo, no lo se) 3000€ de multa.

Y eso si no es reincidente y le caeria cárcel.

Es muy perverso, muy socialista.
No soy putero, nunca he pagado por sexo pero los que lo hagan...yo iria pensando en esto que digo.


----------



## parserito (21 May 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> pues si a muchos chavales se la suda porque ya se han rendido o simplemente les han cogido asco a las mujeres por experiencias que han tenido.



Igual es porque follan sin pagar.


----------



## skinnyemail (21 May 2022)

Como putero asiduo recomiendo a partir de ahora ir solo con chicas con las que tengáis mucha confianza.Nunca calle.Solo hotel o piso de ella y que no sea española , tengo comprobado que suelen ser mejor de fuera, aunque algunas de aquí me han dado buen meneo, las españolas jóvenes ya no quieren ser putas, prefieren ser zorras de cam, onlyfans, twitter, twitch.
Odian a los tios, y si les pueden sacar la pasta sin tocarlos mejor.


----------



## Blackest (21 May 2022)

Supongo que subirán precios ya que habrá aumento de demanda antes que lo prohiban, luego ya veremos.

En cualquier caso, la prohibición total nunca se podrá conseguir igual que no se puede conseguir que no haya trafico de drogas o pornografia infantil. Pero el miedo al palo, reducirá muchisimo el consumo de prostitución.


----------



## Murnau (21 May 2022)

Si claro, vamos a quemar contenedores para reivindicar que un puto viejo que dice ser funcivago mire desde lejos y la meta, vete a tomar por culo subnormal, y quema los contenedores tú contigo dentro. Vamos, no me jodas, este gilipuertas tiene que ser troll y cm de la polibofia. Con razón lo tengo en el ignore.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Claro, con los milenios de civilización que llevamos va a venir una cajera chupa-chupa a ponerle fin.



Te equivocas de diana, ni Irene ni podemos están por la prohibición. Tienen claro que el tema es hipocresía pura. 









El PSOE propone su propia ley para abolir la prostitución con cárcel para proxenetas y clientes


Pretende «perseguir el proxenetismo en todas sus formas y sancionar a quien acuda a la prostitución»




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



La prostitución seguirá. 

Esto es una pamplina política para quedar bien con las feminazis y hacerse la foto con la medalla del mérito.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> La prostitución seguirá.
> 
> Esto es una pamplina política para quedar bien con las feminazis y hacerse la foto con la medalla del mérito.



Es imposible erradicar la prostitución. Prohibirla sí es posible pero quién va evitar el sexo por el interés económico, si es el fundamento de muchas parejas, sobre todo de ricos 

Otra cosa, si persiguen al cliente quiere esto decir que al final El Campechano podría ir a la cárcel por putero?? Tendría gracia, sería como cuando Alcapone fue trincado por evasión de impuestos, jejeje.


----------



## JKL-2 (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Si pero el problema sigue siendo otro, que seguiran existiendo putas esta claro.
> 
> PERO y aqui viene lo jodido
> 
> ...



Esos chantajes, amenazas de denuncias, ya existen de otra forma en las relaciones de pareja comunes. Lo que digo, básicamente las relaciones de "prostitutas" y "civiles" tienden a la equiparación, las prostitutas estarán protegidas por sistema viogen específico como si fueran parejas sentimentales (o más) y las no-prostitutas cada vez se fijan más en cuestiones materiales, tienen acceso a redes sociales donde se exhiben y pueden seleccionar entre muchos contactos.


----------



## reconvertido (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Es curioso lo tuyo.
Un nick de creación nueva a finales de 2019, a meses de la pandemia.
Y tú aquí generando programación predictiva y miedo entre la gente mediante trauma futurible.
CA
SUA
LI
DAC


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los chaperos mientras tan tranquilos, entre dos tíos se pactan las cosas de otra manera.



Lo jodido será el tema de las trans


----------



## mxmanu (21 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿pero es verdad que la van a prohibir? XDXD
> 
> van a chapar pasion.com y similares?



chaparan algún ministerio.. ah coño espera!!


----------



## oldesnake (21 May 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Igual es porque follan sin pagar.



Puede ser, aunque el que te digan que no quieren novia por si acaso acaban arruinados por las leyes que hay o que no se atreven a entrarle a las chicas por si les denuncian por acoso es revelador cuanto menos.


----------



## patroclus (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens.


----------



## John Smmith (21 May 2022)

Pueden abortar libremente con 15 años pero no pueden follar por dinero... las quieren putas por vocacion. 

Va a haber mas hambre que en la posguerra. No hay placitas y enchufes para todas. 

El proximo paso será un impuesto a los hombres para mantener la paguita a las mujeres... como el matrimonio pero sin tan siquiera derecho a follar. Una cosa como los impuestos indirectos, el gobierno te obliga a expoliar a tus conciudadanos, estos creen que tu eres un ladrón explotador y el gobierno quién les regala los servicios.

En fin, tranquilos que putas siempre habrá.


----------



## elchicho47 (21 May 2022)

Vives solo? Eres putero casado?
Sabes que van va domicilio ?


----------



## elchicho47 (21 May 2022)

Vives solo? Eres putero casado?
Sabes que van va domicilio


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 May 2022)

Hace unos años metieron las putas y las drogas en el PIB y lo subieron, si no recuerdo mal, un 10% por la cara. La idea es que no cantara tanto el incremento de la deuda pública, que es el indicador principal de una getión económica deplorable, de esta manera, incrementando el PIB la deuda se reduce aunque esté igual o incluso siga aumentando.

Mi pregunta es, ¿van a sacar ahora a las putas del PIB?. La respuesta es obvia, evidentemente no. Podría decirse que esta gente es experta en cabalgar contradicciones, aunque para que nos vamos a engañar, ya no necesitan cabalgar nada, la gente no les exige nada, hacen lo que quieren por la cara y sin dar explicaciones.


----------



## Euler (21 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es una verguenza lo que estan haciendo con España.
> 
> Esto no quedará asi



Es demencial. Te prohíben vivir.
Y no uso la prostitución.


----------



## la mano negra (21 May 2022)

Totalitarios haciendo cosas propias de totalitarios ¿ Por qué narices se tienen que meter en la vida privada de la gente de esta forma ? Que cada uno haga de su capa un sayo. Cada vez hay menos libertad en este país.


----------



## vanderwilde (21 May 2022)

Prohibir putas o putañeros? Porque putas hay por las calles a porrillos, y si quieren prohibir putañeros, estamos en las mismas.

Pero si hoy metes a 100 hombre con 100 mujeres en un cine, que no se conozcan ninguno, le pones una película, y acaban copulando.

Hoy están como los perros.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan.

Espero que la sociedad sea purgada de basura parasitaria que no aporta nada.

A trabajar de verdad putas hijasdeputa.


----------



## crash2012 (21 May 2022)

Oye irse de putas un domingo tarde y luego al mcdonalds,te hacia sentirte vivo..


Claro hablo del 2002,donde ser español,hetero y anticomunista era un orgullo que podías contar.


----------



## Napalm (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estas pidiendo que los jóvenes protesten para que tu puedas seguir follando sin mover ni un dedo.
> Es obvio que sí eres funcionario XD





Para no perderme posibles respuestas, cómo está, no me gusta poner a la gente en el ignore.


----------



## Lemavos (21 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Para no perderme posibles respuestas, cómo está, no me gusta poner a la gente en el ignore.



Gracias fachilla


----------



## porfin (21 May 2022)

Nadie ha preguntado por los aliens aún.....?

mierda foro


----------



## DVD1975 (21 May 2022)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Todo tiene su trampa. Hace unos años estaba prohibida la prostitución en las Vegas y las prostitutas se anunciaban como bailarinas que hacían bailes privados.



Jajaa sigo diciendo que se debería legalizan pagar impuestos y 0 mafias
El dinero que se llevan las mafias se lo llevaría el estado 
Es denigrante ser voluntaria y ver a mujeres explotadas por las mafias.ver como un hdgp gana una pasta a costa de esas mujeres.
Lo q ocurre una de dos o los políticos están sobornados por las mafias luego hay feministas que llegaron donde están por practicar prostitución de lujo te lo maquillan pero es así pero lo suyo es feminismo.
Que hagan como en nevada que hay hasta jueces empresarias etc que fueron prostitutas.


----------



## Prophet (21 May 2022)

Hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Contactas por Whatsapp con la lumi le dices que te sientes mujer y según nuestra cajera de super nadie puede poner en duda cómo te autopercibas y si quieres para más inri te la follas con una peluca de tía puesta. Si por un casual entra la poli le dices que estás manteniendo sexo lésbico qie son unos homofagos. 

Taluec.


----------



## Murray's (21 May 2022)

La van a prohibir si o si pero persiguiendo a LOS puteros


----------



## jotace (21 May 2022)

Para poder multar a un putero habrá que demostrar que ha pagado y habrá que pillarlo in fraganti con la puta.

Sólo va a servir para quitar a las putas de las rotondas y arcenes y quizás para cerrar los puticlubs. Será como cuando Franco, putas en viviendas e ya.


----------



## sifilus (21 May 2022)

Con darte una vuelta por spalumi te da para darte cuenta que no hay medios para controlarlo, que va a poner un coche en cada puerta de cada puta???? Jajajja suerte 

van allanar una vivienda sin orden judicial para pillarte en el acto? Suerteeeeee pan y circo para los retardados que lo necesitais


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

En fracia ya me dirás en qué webs encuentras putas como aquí. En España tenemos un catálogo via web. Pues si se termina va a ser el fin de muchos, no volverán a follar y muchas mujeres se quedarán sin un duro.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Para poder multar a un putero habrá que demostrar que ha pagado y habrá que pillarlo in fraganti con la puta.
> 
> Sólo va a servir para quitar a las putas de las rotondas y arcenes y quizás para cerrar los puticlubs. Será como cuando Franco, putas en viviendas e ya.



Y cerrar webs y anuncios. Incluso el foro spalumi.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (21 May 2022)

Ahora sí que sí tocará mudarse a otro país.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Con darte una vuelta por spalumi te da para darte cuenta que no hay medios para controlarlo, que va a poner un coche en cada puerta de cada puta???? Jajajja suerte
> 
> van allanar una vivienda sin orden judicial para pillarte en el acto? Suerteeeeee pan y circo para los retardados que lo necesitais



Sea como sea, si irse de putas ya se ve complicado hoy que es alegal... Imagina después de esto.


----------



## Lubinillo (21 May 2022)

Habra que ir a Francia como se hacia a antaño a ver peliculas s


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Para poder multar a un putero habrá que demostrar que ha pagado y habrá que pillarlo in fraganti con la puta.
> 
> Sólo va a servir para quitar a las putas de las rotondas y arcenes y quizás para cerrar los puticlubs. Será como cuando Franco, putas en viviendas e ya.



¡Que demostrar ni que pillar!. Hacen lo que les sale de las pelotas, mañana te puede parar un madero por la calle cuando vas a comprar el pan, decir que te ha visto con una puta, ponerte una multa, y te la vas a comer con patatas. Luego si acaso vete a protestarle al maestrro armero, que ya verás el caso que te va a hacer.


----------



## sifilus (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Sea como sea, si irse de putas ya se ve complicado hoy que es alegal... Imagina después de esto.



Complicado dice jajajja lo será para el que vive en su dorito cueva y sólo sale para reponer la despensa 

complicado jajajajjaja y están todas las putas calles e internet llenas de publicidad de ptas, igual si no sabes leer si es complicado


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2022)

Tranquilos, es una medida socialista, acabará fracasando como no puede ser de otro modo.


----------



## A.k.A (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Yo si fuera 20 años más joven me ponía a quemar contenedores y montar manifestaciones, pero parece que a los jóvenes de hoy en día os importa una mierda todo lo que no sea vuestro móvil y dónde jugará el mbappe de los huevos.



Si fueras 20 años más jóven no ibas a mover un dedo, igual que ahora.


----------



## Karlb (21 May 2022)

Cásate con ella maldita sea.


----------



## Karlb (21 May 2022)

Entonces ya no hay que preguntar si traga o escupe.


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

Estos hdlgp lo único que hacen es prohibir y prohibir


----------



## teperico (21 May 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Podrán quitarnos las putas pero jamás nos podrán quitarán nuestras manos y la imaginación.



espérate..


----------



## romeoalfa (21 May 2022)

Con eso no van a acabar nunca….y lo saben…es todo para que las feminazis tengan de que hablar y voten a este gobierno de criminales


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Es usted todo un caballero oiga


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 May 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> No prohíben las putas y los chavales ya no quieren ser camareros. Entonces,¿ cuál será la seña de identidad de la marca España?



¡Los funcis y las funcicharos!


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Complicado dice jajajja lo será para el que vive en su dorito cueva y sólo sale para reponer la despensa
> 
> complicado jajajajjaja y están todas las putas calles e internet llenas de publicidad de ptas, igual si no sabes leer si es complicado



Me refiero ante la gente. Tú vas diciendo a tus allegados... " Nada, acabo de quedar con una puta a las 17.00, 120€ en una hora me voy a fundir". Vas así por la vida? No andas mirando a ver a quién cojones te encuentras en los portales? Pues eso, es complicado andar poniendo excusas y tal, imagínate si esta ley sale adelante.
No me refería a que no haya demanda, de eso sobra. Bueno lo que sobra es el sexo basura de pago.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa sigo diciendo que se debería legalizan pagar impuestos y 0 mafias
> El dinero que se llevan las mafias se lo llevaría el estado
> Es denigrante ser voluntaria y ver a mujeres explotadas por las mafias.ver como un hdgp gana una pasta a costa de esas mujeres.
> Lo q ocurre una de dos o los políticos están sobornados por las mafias luego hay feministas que llegaron donde están por practicar prostitución de lujo te lo maquillan pero es así pero lo suyo es feminismo.
> Que hagan como en nevada que hay hasta jueces empresarias etc que fueron prostitutas.



Subirían los precios al doble o más.


----------



## jotace (21 May 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Que demostrar ni que pillar!. Hacen lo que les sale de las pelotas, mañana te puede parar un madero por la calle cuando vas a comprar el pan, decir que te ha visto con una puta, ponerte una multa, y te la vas a comer con patatas. Luego si acaso vete a protestarle al maestrro armero, que ya verás el caso que te va a hacer.



Pues yo creo que eso no tiene recorrido.

¿La putas llevan un letrero de que son putas?
¿Los puteros tienen un carnet de putero?

No sé cómo lo legislarán y que abusos cometerán en las leyes, ya nos han acostumbrado a prostituir a la justicia, pero al final tiene que haber una seguridad y unos principios jurídicos.
Yo puedo estar hablando con una señora ligera de ropa en un polígamo o en un bar y por eso no me pueden multar.
Ni pueden identificar al 100% de los que acuden a un puticlub ¿cómo justificas esas identificaciones?

Aunque en realidad creo que si, que la policía se excederá, y pondrán multas administrativas, políticas básicamente, para evitar la acción de un juez.


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 May 2022)

Con la ley seca se ponía el alcohol en tazas de café. La imaginación superará la tiranía, estad tranquilos. Eso sí, unos cuantos serán cazados para ser presentados como demonios en el telediarreo de turno. Va a costar horrores salir de esta distopia.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Con la ley seca se ponía el alcohol en tazas de café. La imaginación superará la tiranía, estad tranquilos. Eso sí, unos cuantos serán cazados para ser presentados como demonios en el telediarreo de turno. Va a costar horrores salir de esta distopia.



Solo hay que ver Francia y eso es lo que te espera. Pocas putas, caras y de difícil contacto.


----------



## midelburgo (21 May 2022)

Se disparará la demanda de moñecas sesuales robotizadas. Y las prohibirán también.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 May 2022)

¿Pero ésto va en serio?


----------



## Chino Negro (21 May 2022)

Es triste ir a la cárcel por follar antes prefiero que la policía me dispare


----------



## Can Cervecero (21 May 2022)

1. Prohiben las putas.
2. Desaparecen los hijos de puta.
3. La clase politica se extingue.

Algo no cuadra


----------



## Rauxa (21 May 2022)

Se anuncian como masajistas. 
Que problema hay exactamente?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Scort, lumi..? 
No son "niveles" distintos?
Vas con scorts o con lumis?


----------



## Erebus. (21 May 2022)

Se acabó el follar


----------



## sifilus (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Me refiero ante la gente. Tú vas diciendo a tus allegados... " Nada, acabo de quedar con una puta a las 17.00, 120€ en una hora me voy a fundir". Vas así por la vida? No andas mirando a ver a quién cojones te encuentras en los portales? Pues eso, es complicado andar poniendo excusas y tal, imagínate si esta ley sale adelante.
> No me refería a que no haya demanda, de eso sobra. Bueno lo que sobra es el sexo basura de pago.



A que te piensas que la gente va diciendo abiertamente que se va de putas hahaha con Que necesidad exactamente? Que necesidad implícita tienes de decirlo para hacerlo? Te piensas que todos los puteros lo van pregonando por ahí? No, a mi me la suda quien está en el portal ni voy preguntándole que de putas no??? Ni he visto que a nadie le diga al putero de turno que de visita no? No se que os pensáis que irse de putas la verdad ::


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es una verguenza lo que estan haciendo con España.
> 
> Esto no quedará asi



Como estás Tommy?


----------



## Maedhros (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> A ver, lo diferente a thailandia, USA y demás donde decís que rn vez de putas quedan con bailarinas, masajistas, etc porque la prostitución esta prohibida os olvidais que estamos en ESPAÑA
> 
> Punta de lanza del feminismo posmoderno.
> 
> ...



Si tú fueras una puta y estuvieras perdiendo clientes (que ocurrirá con la nueva ley si o si), chsntajearías a los pocos que te quedan o les tratarías mejor?

Por si no lo sabes, hay foros donde se valora a las putas. Y hacer chantaje es una publicidad muy mala...


----------



## CaCO3 (21 May 2022)

Pero ¿pretenden prohibir la prostitución o sólo la prostitución de mujeres? Porque si es lo segundo, mira que es fácil la solución. Basta con anunciarse de esta manera:

¿Quieres descubrir lo que es de verdad la nueva masculinidad? Yo soy lo que buscas: hombre transexual nacido mujer. Aún no me he operado nada.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Subirían los precios al doble o más.



Y?.
O quieres mujeres explotadas.
Ya que es un negocio paga fuera mafias.
Paga jajaa sino te jodes.


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y?.
> O quieres mujeres explotadas.



Si, tu no?


----------



## DVD1975 (21 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Si, tu no?



No pq yo soy mujer.
Si eres un cliente paga fuera mafias 
Sino eres un degenerado que te pone estar con una mujer explotada por mafias.
Ya que es un negocio y hay mujeres que tienen ese negocio fuera mafias como en usa nevada 
Ahhh no?.
Que eres un degenerado que te aprovechas de esas mujeres.


----------



## jorobachov (21 May 2022)

Que cierren las webs donde publican sus servicios , mientras , todo es blabla. A ver si tienen huevos


----------



## Antiparticula (21 May 2022)

¿Me pregunto como justificarán la prohibición de la prostitucion homosexual masculina?

Quizá por ahi la inconstitucionalidad de la ley sería palmaria.


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No pq yo soy mujer.
> Si eres un cliente paga fuera mafias
> Sino eres un degenerado que te pone estar con una mujer explotada por mafias.
> Ya que es un negocio y hay mujeres que tienen ese negocio fuera mafias como en usa nevada
> ...



Y? Que tendrá que ver que seas mujer, anda que no te gusta sentir la bota del estado femenino en tu sucia cara.

Diciéndote que pensar, que hacer, cómo vestir y como perrear.


----------



## chusto (21 May 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Podrán quitarnos las putas pero jamás nos podrán quitarán nuestras manos y la imaginación.



Ya, pero si tambien te quitan el porno masivo por la internet, todo se andara, la imaginacion no vale una mierda.


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Ya, pero si tambien te quitan el porno masivo por la internet, todo se andara, la imaginacion no vale una mierda.



Será una lluvia de violaciones.

Ni tan mal.


----------



## Gigatr0n (21 May 2022)

Lástima... 

Con el Partido Podrido iban a montar el puticlub más gigantesco de Europa -eurovegas- y ahora con el psoe, quitan a las putas... no tienen ni balance ni equilibrio estos politicuchos.

De todas maneras, a mí los puteros me la sudan puesto que no soy "consumidor" propiamente dicho... me parece que me he follao 3 putas en toda mi vida y 2 de ellas me las pagaron otros y la otra, me enteré al día siguiente que era, pues eso; "scort"... vamos, que no me cobró.

Si es que eso de "pagar por follar" siempre lo he visto como de gente que no está muy bien del tarro.


----------



## Asurbanipal (21 May 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Hace unos años metieron las putas y las drogas en el PIB y lo subieron, si no recuerdo mal, un 10% por la cara. La idea es que no cantara tanto el incremento de la deuda pública, que es el indicador principal de una getión económica deplorable, de esta manera, incrementando el PIB la deuda se reduce aunque esté igual o incluso siga aumentando.
> 
> Mi pregunta es, ¿van a sacar ahora a las putas del PIB?. La respuesta es obvia, evidentemente no. Podría decirse que esta gente es experta en cabalgar contradicciones, aunque para que nos vamos a engañar, ya no necesitan cabalgar nada, la gente no les exige nada, hacen lo que quieren por la cara y sin dar explicaciones.



¡Exacto!








El PIB subirá hasta un 4,5% al sumar prostitución, drogas y otros cambios


La revisión estadística y metodológica rebajará la ratio de déficit y de deuda pública




elpais.com












El nuevo PIB, con tráfico de drogas y prostitución, eleva en 26.193 millones la economía española


Los cambios que el INE ha introducido en la Contabilidad Nacional elevan la riqueza producida por los españoles al incorporar como inversión el gasto en I+D, el armamento o las act




www.elmundo.es





De eso NINGÚN partido político habla ni lo critica, no sea que la siguiente legislatura se la coman ellos. 
Nos tratan como a imbéciles, porque el pueblo les hemos demostrado que somos imbéciles. 
Sacarán esa ley demagógica (llena de letras pequeñas y trampas), pero no quitarán el consumo de prostitución para el cálculo y cómputo de P.I.B. en este país.


----------



## Asurbanipal (21 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Totalitarios haciendo cosas propias de totalitarios ¿ Por qué narices se tienen que meter en la vida privada de la gente de esta forma ? Que cada uno haga de su capa un sayo. Cada vez hay menos libertad en este país.



Preguntate por qué no han querido tener constancia de la voz de mujeres que se dedican a este trabajo de forma voluntaria (la mayoría). 

Hacen esta pantomima para los ojos del electorado charil que solo obedece a emociones, y no a razonamientos. 
Le llaman "democracia" y no lo es.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Subiendo las violaciones en cero coma!!!!
> La que van a liar!!!!!



Como saben que la ilegalización de la prostitución chocaría con la libertad de la mujer para decidir sobre su propio cuerpo (aborto) y chocaría con la ley del "sólo sí es sí" (la mayoría de las prostitutas ejercen de forma voluntaria), han tirado por la vía de ilegalizar el proxenetismo y cualquier tipo de negocio de terceros, es decir, que la cosa queda simplemente en DINERO: todo lo que generen las prostitutas debe ser para ellas.

Pero esto choca a su vez con el hecho de que muchas prostitutas prefieren trabajar en locales acondicionados, y como asalariadas, es decir, con lo que se conoce como proxenetas.

En realidad, como dices, el objetivo es aumentar la violencia machista, porque está cayendo y/o monopolizándose cada vez más en la inmigración (y ambas tendencias son contra-agenda).

Digresión:

El prohibicionismo lo permea todo porque la gente no sabe diferenciar ya lo correcto de lo incorrecto... y necesitan que se lo legislen.

El MAL no se combate pretendiendo erradicarlo, sino haciendo el BIEN.... Porque cuando luchas de frente contra algo o alguien, éste se defiende, y se fortalece.... Obviamente no hablo de guerras, sino de ética y moral... Y es que, *a más leyes, menos moral*...

Y es que... precisamente lo que se consigue con las leyes es que se haga cierto lo que supuestamente se trata de impedir, esto es, que los humanos se embrutezcan.

¿Por qué las leyes embrutecen y envilecen?

A más leyes, menos moral (tanto del pueblo como de los jueces, de los legisladores... de todos)

Las leyes te invitan a obrar por miedo al castigo.... no por interiorizar la diferencia entre el bien y el mal... Y eso conduce, por tanto, a olvidar la moral como norma fundamental de existencia, y te conduce a ser amoral; y la amoralidad conduce, paradójicamente, a desenvolverte por la vida esquivando las leyes... El resultado final es que te ENVILECES... Por eso, a más leyes, más envilecimiento general... y por tanto, más excusa que tiene el ESTADO para promulgar más leyes... Más coerción y más represión. Más Jueces y más policías...

En el imperio de la ley la gente obra más por temor al castigo que por interiorizar el bien y la virtud, de modo que se ENVILECEN... Y un pueblo envilecido es precisamente lo que necesita el PODER, para así presentarse, cada día más, como necesario para que reine el orden... en una sociedad envilecida en la que todos luchan contra todos... la famosa sociedad HOBBESIANA (y stirneriana).

La prostitución nunca dejará de existir, por razones obvias (hay gente para todo), pero no hay que legislarla ni en un sentido ni en otro, porque en ambos casos sería liberticidio. Pero la prostitución, por el hecho de existir, no es un bien, en realidad es un mal... porque significa que hay personas que no pueden satisfacer sus necesidades sexuales de una forma elevadora de la condición humana y recurren a una forma degradatoria para ambos (prostituto-a y cliente).

Los humanos deber ser RESPONSABLES de sus actos, y no seres irresponsables que sólo se mueven según los dictados de quien manda y tiene el poder para decidir lo que es el BIEN y el MAL.

La LIBERTAD sólo es tal con RESPONSABILIDAD.

............

El FEMINISMO y la LIVG impulsan la separación entre hombres y mujeres, por tanto, impulsan la PROSTITUCIÓN... es de cajón.

Y ante esa realidad, el cortocircuito es de todo el mundo, feministas y antifeministas, puteros machistas de derechas y manginas seres luz de izquierdas.

Si prohibieran la prostitución conseguirían más violencia de género (que es el objetivo) porque los hombres no podrían desfogarse con la prostitución... Por tanto, la intención es prohibirla o regularla de tal forma que muchos hombres lo tengan más difícil... y hagan pagar su rabia y/o mera necesidad sexual con mujeres no prostitutas; con lo cual las denuncias VIOGEN, que ahora están a la baja, aumentarían.

¿Por qué están a la baja?

La realidad es que han bajado ligeramente las cifras de asesinadas desde los años iniciales de la LIVG; de 60-70 a 50 de media.

Sucede que debido a la LIVG cada vez los hombres se apartan más de las mujeres, por tanto hay menos parejas, y menos relaciones hombre-mujer en general, por tanto menos posibilidades de conflicto...

Sucede que de los 70 asesinatos iniciales, el 80% de los asesinos eran españoles autóctonos.

Sucede que de los 50 actuales, el 70% es de asesinos extranjeros.

Sucede, en definitiva, que las cifras totales se han reducido porque los hombres y mujeres autóctonos ya no se relacionan entre sí... y eso conlleva que aumente el porcentaje de violencia machista por parte del colectivo inmigrante.

Sucede que la LIVG lleva consigo contradicciones gigantescas que producen estos resultados (que no son contradicciones, porque la intención real de la LIVG nunca fue proteger a las mujeres)... Consiguen rebajar ligeramente los asesinatos sí, pero porque los hombres y mujeres autóctonos se relacionan menos... Y al aumentar en la estadística la proporción de extranjeros, deben dar constantes impulsos al mantra del *heteropatriarcado genérico (sin distinción de culturas)*... con el que camuflar la realidad.

Como digo, *necesitan aumentar las denuncias*, que estaban bajando por esa razón: los hombres y mujeres autóctonos cada vez se relacionan menos... Por eso dieron un primer paso para compensar esa tendencia; lo hicieron ampliando la LIVG al entorno laboral, en el que todavía los hombres y mujeres autóctonos se relacionan (laboralmente), pueden mantener a duras penas durante un tiempo el ritmo de denuncias.

Pero ampliando el objeto de la LIVG al entorno laboral demuestran, DE FACTO, que la intención original de la ley no era proteger a todas las mujeres, sino socavar las relaciones de pareja, es decir, *una ley contra el AMOR*.


----------



## Abrojo (21 May 2022)

el OP es un cuentista pero bien, es algo que puede suceder

Lo único que falla del relato es lo de las unidades especializadas para cazar puteros. En España la policía no puede inducir a cometer delitos para atrapar a delincuentes


----------



## Abrojo (21 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Subiendo las violaciones en cero coma!!!!
> La que van a liar!!!!!



yo dije lo mismo y las Towanda Rebels me sacaron el comentario en un video como lo puto peor


----------



## arc1776 (21 May 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.



Y en Las Vegas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 May 2022)

Remeros asquerosos, vais a remar más u ahora sin follar excepto en los parking de Elda 


y os van A denunciar las charos del Balcon que escuchan por la puerta, al putero a por el!!!

jajaja bien merecido lo tenéis ,


----------



## Abrojo (21 May 2022)

Lo que comentáis de los masajes tiene una frontera muy fina. ¿Qué se consideraría prostitución? Usar la vagina o la boca o el culo? es por masajear la polla? Si se masajea cuerpo contra cuerpo? Si se usa un atavío erótico o sugerente? Es por causar placer sexual?


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ampliando el objeto de la LIVG al entorno laboral demuestran, DE FACTO, que la intención original de la ley no era proteger a todas las mujeres, sino socavar las relaciones de pareja, es decir, *una ley contra el AMOR*.



Y esto no es cosa de las "feministas", sino RAZÓN DE ESTADO; el proyecto en marcha de exterminio de la población autóctona, vía no relaciones y por tanto no hijos (además de las condiciones laborales), es el proyecto del ESTADO, y del GRAN CAPITAL, de cara a afrontar las nuevas condiciones económicas y geopolíticas que se están dando y se van a dar; y de cara a competir con las potencias emergentes y/o emergidas, en las cuales los gastos laborales y productivos y los gastos del Estado son menores que en la bienestarista Europa.

Sí, el Estado de Bienestar (que es el que nos ha destruido) toca a su fin, y en ese nuevo escenario no hace falta clase media, sino 90% clase baja (inmigración) y 10% clase alta y dirigente.

VOX, por supuesto, es la VÍA MUERTA creada al efecto de canalizar la disidencia.
El PLAN es IRREVERSIBLE, porque son IRREVERSIBLES los efectos de la baja natalidad acumulada durante décadas.

Sólo hay una forma de evitar nuestro triste y patético FIN; echar abajo el dúo ESTADO y CAPITAL.
Es decir, revolución popular, es decir, de abajo hacia arriba... Mi propuesta es *ESTA*.

Es nuestra decisión pasar a la historia con más pena que gloria... peor aún, como piltrafas con apariencia humana, o bien pasar a la historia como la generación que puso fin al sistema de dominación formado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Repitamos: si se prohibiera la prostitución se dispararían las denuncias de violencia de género y violencia sexual, al no haber mujeres profesionales con las que los hombres se "desfoguen" (cosa que no comparto, porque nadie tiene que "desfogarse" con nadie... pero el hecho de que yo no lo comparta, no quiere decir que ese hecho no exista).

Por tanto, ese es el objetivo del ESTADO en caso de confirmarse la prohibición: un nuevo giro de tuerca de la LIVG.

Lo que tienen que hacer hombres, mujeres, prostitutas y clientes de prostitutas, todos ellos, todo el pueblo llano, unido, es echar abajo el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL que son los impulsores de todas las ideologías (y leyes) que dividen, enfrentan, *envilecen *y destruyen al PUEBLO LLANO... hasta el punto de, finalmente, sustituirlo por inmigración, proceso que se completará en 20-40 años... Sí, todos ellos, de izquierdas y de derechas, todos ellos se van a ir a la tumba divididos y enfrentados y sustituidos por inmigración.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y en Marruecos con pena de casarte con ella obligatoriamente (al final es un tema económico y te sale a 3/4K la broma) y cualquier Medina de cualquier ciudad parece el malecón de La Habana*



Logico joder. No se puede mear contra el viento ni ponerle puertas al campo.

Estas leyes van en contra de la propia naturaleza humana y por eso yo no le encuentro ningún sentido.

¿No sería más provechoso para todas las partes que este negocio se regularizase?

Que se protegiera a las trabajadoras y se persiguiese a las mafias que trafican con personas.

En fin con esta gente ya no cabe sorprenderse ni maravillarse.


----------



## Adhoc (21 May 2022)

uffff


----------



## DVD1975 (21 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Y? Que tendrá que ver que seas mujer, anda que no te gusta sentir la bota del estado femenino en tu sucia cara.
> 
> Diciéndote que pensar, que hacer, cómo vestir y como perrear.



Degenerado jajaa.
Paga jajaa


----------



## EGO (21 May 2022)

¿A que muchos no sabeis que en Tailandia la prostitucion esta prohibida?

Pues ya veis el caso que se le hace a la prohibicion.Las putas pasan a llamarse bargirls y go-gos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿No sería más provechoso para todas las partes que este negocio se regularizase?



No, no hay que regularizar el sexo. El sexo es cosa del ámbito privado.
El legicentrismo (todo legislado, todo regulado, incluso el ámbito privado) es LIBERTICIDIO y TOTALITARISMO.



Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Que se protegiera a las trabajadoras y se persiguiese a las mafias que trafican con personas.



Correcto, pero entonces lo que perseguiría es la mafia, siendo indiferente que su negocio sea el sexo.
Pero en el caso de lo que se conoce como España, sólo una minoría de prostitutas son explotadas por mafias.


----------



## Ozymandias (21 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tienen una solucion muy sencilla, que dejen de cobrar, lo hacen gratis por placer y asi podran seguir disfrutando...



Follan gratis también pero no con tios como tú


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Degenerado jajaa.
> Paga jajaa



Al final solo eres, eso, un pequeño troll desenmascarado.


----------



## tixel (21 May 2022)

¿por que ahora a las putas se les llama escorts?


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

Joderos puteros sidosos que transmitís enfermedades y os tragáis lefas y babas de viejos canosos gordos calvos moros negros y catalanes


----------



## FOYETE (21 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Subiendo las violaciones en cero coma!!!!
> La que van a liar!!!!!



Exacto!!!


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere acostarse con viejos y comedoritos babosos pudiendo poner una cámara en casa y ganar lo mismo, o más porque no hay que pagar al chulo, y además sin correr ningún riesgo? La que hace de puta presencial hoy en día es porque es fea o vieja o las dos cosas.



No hay pasta para token ni onlyfans para tanta perrapvta

Habrá miles de cuentas y cámaras con 1 espectador


----------



## FOYETE (21 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Joderos puteros sidosos que transmitís enfermedades y os tragáis lefas y babas de viejos canosos gordos calvos moros negros y catalanes



Jajaja y que tía hoy en día no es así sin ser puta?


----------



## sebososabroso (21 May 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> En Tailandia la prostitución está prohibida.



Y como están las putas allí? Si lo prohíben lo único que conseguirán es marginación, y que las mafias hagan mas lo que les da la gana.


Y si esto sigue adelante, para que sirven las mujeres?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 May 2022)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Siempre hay una trampa para esquivar estas leyes. Hace años, en Las Vegas estaba prohibida y las prostitutas se anunciaban como bailarinas que hacían bailes privados.



Te repites más que un calamar en su tinta.


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

La gran hambruna traerá el gran masajismo


----------



## Euron G. (21 May 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Para poder multar a un putero habrá que demostrar que ha pagado y habrá que pillarlo in fraganti con la puta.
> 
> Sólo va a servir para quitar a las putas de las rotondas y arcenes y quizás para cerrar los puticlubs. Será como cuando Franco, putas en viviendas e ya.



El pago además ha de ser determinista, nominal y contrastado.

No es jurídicamente posible determinar un pago sin una factura a contraparte


----------



## little hammer (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Que día se supone que entra en vigor


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 May 2022)

Pues a parte de ejercer que nos hagan unas lentejas y algunos tappers.

Comidas a domicilio y final feliz / Comidas a domicilio y serás feliz


----------



## El gostoso (21 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La van a prohibir si o si pero persiguiendo a LOS puteros



Me siento mujer, es lésbico, es sexo sentido.


PUTOS HOMÓFOBOS


----------



## Javito Putero (21 May 2022)

el only no lo suelen pagar puteros sino tolais como tu


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Parece que los brotes en el resto del mundo también afectan exclusivamente a hombres gays ¿Por qué no lo dicen en la tele? ¿ Para no estigmatizar? Informar de los datos reales no es estigmatizar es ocultar la verdad. ¿ No es raro que afecte solo a gays si se transmite también por contacto, aire...?




*PRONTO LA PESTE GAY O CANCER GAY
*
*SALTARA POR HIGIENE A LOS PUTEROS *

(En realidad es una bioweapon probablemnte ayudada por las vacunas, pro el LOL es el LOL )










Gay men could be targeted with monkeypox vaccine rollout


EXCLUSIVE: Experts said the strategy could be deployed across the UK if cases continue to disproportionally be in homosexual and bisexual males.




www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org















Gay men asked to be alert as monkeypox cases rise to 7 in UK


Gay and bisexual men are being urged to be alert to unusual rashes or lesions after four new cases of the monkeypox virus were confirmed by UK health authorities, taking the total number of infections in the country to seven since the first case emerged earlier this year.




m-tribuneindia-com.cdn.ampproject.org















Monkeypox outbreak: UK health experts warn gay, bisexual men against the virus


Monkeypox has not previously been described as a sexually transmitted infection, though it can be passed on by direct contact during sex. It can also be passed on through close contact with a person who has monkeypox or contact with clothing or linens used by a person who has monkeypox.




www-hindustantimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org















Latest global alert on monkeypox outbreak: UK probes gay bars and saunas as virus spreads in sexual circles


Monkeypox cases in the UK have been reflecting a trend. Six of Britain's nine confirmed cases are men who have sex with men, which officials say is 'highly suggestive of spread in sexual networks'. The other European countries are seeing similar patterns as seven gay or bisexual men have tested...




www-timesnownews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> __



*Una fiesta multitudinaria en Gran Canaria, segundo gran foco del brote de la viruela del mono en España




*

*Las autoridades investigan si tres italianos, varios de los diagnosticados en Madrid y al menos un habitante de las islas se infectaron en la celebración, que tuvo lugar en Maspalomas entre el 5 y el 15 de mayo*






Una fiesta multitudinaria en la localidad de Maspalomas, en la isla de Gran Canaria, celebrada entre el 5 y el 15 de mayo y a la que asistieron cerca de 80.000 personas, se ha convertido en el segundo foco del brote de la viruela del mono en España, han confirmado fuentes sanitarias. Al encuentro acudieron varios de los casos positivos diagnosticados en los últimos días en Madrid, dos o tres hombres jóvenes italianos cuya infección ha sido confirmada en Roma y al menos un caso investigado en la propia isla, según estas fuentes. Los servicios de salud pública del Gobierno de Canarias investigan ahora la relación entre estos casos y si se produjeron más contagios durante los 10 días de festejos, entre ellos el de un caso sospechoso detectado en Tenerife.

Este es el segundo gran foco del brote de viruela del mono localizado en España en los últimos días. El primero es un local llamado Sauna Paraíso, situado en el barrio de Malasaña de Madrid, que el viernes fue clausurado por la Consejería de Sanidad. El consejero regional, Enrique Ruiz Escudero, vinculó el establecimiento con “la mayoría” de los casos registrados en la Comunidad.

Según los datos publicados el viernes por el Ministerio de Sanidad, 30 muestras analizadas por el Centro Nacional de Microbiología correspondientes a pacientes de Madrid han dado positivo en las pruebas PCR que detectan la presencia de un virus de viruela no humana. Este análisis se completa posteriormente con una secuenciación genética que debe confirmar que se trata de la viruela del mono, pero como no existe en estos momentos circulación de ningún otro _Orthopoxvirus_, la confirmación por PCR avanza con seguridad los resultados finales.









__





La prensa ya habla de "Estigmatización del colectivo homosexual" por la viruela gay. ¿Excusatio non petita?


La gran mayoría de los gays no van a pelo Los tarados chemsex si. De hecho la mayoría que si va a pelo hoy en día es la hetero ¿Y ese dato te lo sacas de dónde? Porque lo único que se sabe hasta ahora -si es que es verdad- es que el foco central de este lío es una sauna gay. Que oye, quizá te...




www.burbuja.info












Una fiesta multitudinaria en Gran Canaria, segundo gran foco del brote de la viruela del mono en España


Las autoridades investigan si tres italianos, varios de los diagnosticados en Madrid y al menos un habitante de las islas se infectaron en la celebración, que tuvo lugar en Maspalomas entre el 5 y el 15 de mayo




elpais.com


----------



## Arthur69 (21 May 2022)

Si las pobrecillas van a tener susto de anunciarse, me anunciaré yo.

Ayudadme con el texto, por favor.

Algo en la línea de "Busco follamiga experta en dos lenguas". O "Intercambio de conocimientos gratificados".

Seguro que me ayudais a depurarlo.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (21 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pues yo creo que eso no tiene recorrido.
> 
> ¿La putas llevan un letrero de que son putas?
> ¿Los puteros tienen un carnet de putero?
> ...



La policía irá a los puticlubs ahora?
Cuando han dejado de ir?

Edito para que se entienda el mensaje:
¿Van a cerrar los puticlubs? 
Y qué van a hacer los policías ahora?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 May 2022)

España investiga el Maspalomas Pride como posible segundo foco de viruela del mono


Las autoridades sanitarias han detectado que a la fiesta multitudinaria acudieron varios de los casos positivos de Madrid y otros confirmados en Italia




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Von Riné (21 May 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Y como están las putas allí? Si lo prohíben lo único que conseguirán es marginación, y que las mafias hagan mas lo que les da la gana.



Está prohibida desde mediados de siglo XX. Lo que pasa es que no sirve de nada y por eso pese a la ilegalización de facto es como si no lo estuviera. 

En todos los países hay prostitución por perseguida que este.


----------



## auricooro (21 May 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> No prohíben las putas y los chavales ya no quieren ser camareros. Entonces,¿ cuál será la seña de identidad de la marca España?



El hambre


----------



## Gonzalor (21 May 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> El hambre



Y la mendicidad


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2022)

A ver si se extinguen de verdad y con ellas se extinguen los hdp de la partitocracia.


----------



## Saturno (21 May 2022)

Si no hay dinerito,no hay delito


----------



## Saturno (21 May 2022)

Saunas


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 May 2022)

Menos comer pollas y mas fregar escaleras!


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No, no hay que regularizar el sexo. El sexo es cosa del ámbito privado.
> El legicentrismo (todo legislado, todo regulado, incluso el ámbito privado) es LIBERTICIDIO y TOTALITARISMO.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo de forma tan radical. Si las profesionales se diesen de alta como autónomas pagando una cuota que a su vez le otorgarse beneficios en caso de enfermedad por ejemplo.

Crees que empeoraria su situación?

No creo que todas las mujeres ejerzan este oficio de motu propio.

De acuerdo en lo de perseguir todas las mafias,claro


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Joderos puteros sidosos que transmitís enfermedades y os tragáis lefas y babas de viejos canosos gordos calvos moros negros y catalanes



¡Que suerte tenéis los pajilleros incels y los gayers,eh!


----------



## morethanafeeling (21 May 2022)

Al final se trata de complicarle el acceso al sexo al currito. De acojonarlo para que no se atreva a salir de casa. Igual que con la plandemia. Saben que muchos lo seguirán haciendo, pero otros muchos se quedarán en casa por si acaso. Para eso es toda la maraña de legislación que cada día crece más, para tener a todo el mundo en permanente estado de culpa. Para tenerte siempre haciendo acrobacias sobre la fina línea entre lo legal y lo ilegal.

Los ricos y políticos no tendrán ese problema. Ellos podrán seguir estando con quien quieran a base de cenas y regalitos. Disfrazando la prostitución de cortejo. Algo similar a lo que ha pasado siempre: el pobre se iba a un sórdido puticlub de forma clandestina. El rico le ponía un piso a la querida y se pasaba por allí cada vez que le apetecía.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Invoco a @QuiqueCamoiras para que informe convenientemente de la situación


----------



## morethanafeeling (21 May 2022)

Y ojo porque lo siguiente será prohibir la pornografía.


----------



## meanboy (21 May 2022)

Adios al turismo sexual. Hay que ahorrar hidrocarburos para las cosas de comer.


----------



## Lain Coubert (21 May 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> pues si a muchos chavales se la suda porque ya se han rendido o simplemente les han cogido asco a las mujeres por experiencias que han tenido.



Así es. En nuestra época era impensable tener 25 años y estar asqueado de las mujeres, pero ahora todo ha cambiado. Multitud de tíos están hasta el nabo de las divas estas y pasan de ellas como de la mierda. Es más, conozco a varios que se iban de putas en vez de a discotecas. Sin duda, las nuevas generaciones son más listas que la nuestra. No pierden el tiempo pagando fantas para tener que cascársela después en casa.

La liberación sexual de la mujer ha provocado que aquí sólo follen los cuatro malotes guaperas. La sociedad está acabada. Los hombres no trabajan o trabajan lo mínimo si no tienen acceso a una mujer y a una familia. Y esto es así. Las élites no quieren verlo, o lo que es peor, lo ven y lo siguen aplicando para reducir sobrepoblación...


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tienen una solucion muy sencilla, que dejen de cobrar, lo hacen gratis por placer y asi podran seguir disfrutando...



A mí me da igual porque no voy de eso pero me parece que no has dicho ninguna tontería.

Se hace el encuentro sexual entre dos amigos, de mutuo consentimiento. Besito y despedida.

Y a los veinte días te acuerdas de ella y le haces un regalo en especie a tu amiga especial. Porque sí. Porque la aprecias mucho.

O cronológicamente vicecersa.


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Si tú fueras una puta y estuvieras perdiendo clientes (que ocurrirá con la nueva ley si o si), chsntajearías a los pocos que te quedan o les tratarías mejor?
> 
> Por si no lo sabes, hay foros donde se valora a las putas. Y hacer chantaje es una publicidad muy mala...



La verdad que estoy fuera de ese mundillo
Pero a su vez se que hay mucha chusma
Es decir, una tía que se cepilla lo que sea por dinero no es el adalid de los principios, valores y rectitud.

Por lo que si cree que va a sacar más a base de chantaje que ejerciebdo lo hará.

Y es más, puede que empiecen a hacerlo mujeres que no eran "oficialmente" prostitutas.

El chantaje es muy jodido y es una táctica genial para acabar con cosas que el gobierno no puede acabar con una simple ley. Al fin y al cabo infunde miedo.

Si empiezan a aparecer noticias de putero denunciado, 2000€ multa, cárcel, denuncia anónima... creará psicosis.

Y las webs, entiendo que empezaran a cerrarlas e imponer tb multas.

Si quieren pueden joder vivos a los puteros. Dependerá hasta donde quieran llegar. Teniendo en cuenta que los políticos son los principales clientes


----------



## DarkNight (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Aunque no salga ya en pasion.com el anuncio, seguiré yendo de putas a pisos donde pagaré a una "amiga". No pueden poner puertas al bosque en la dictadura socialista. Es un proyecto fracasado el intentar homosexualizar a los hombres por parte de unas Charos de mierda.

Y si hay que irse al extranjero, nos vamos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 May 2022)

A fregar


----------



## Yomimo (21 May 2022)

Van a prohibir tambien las saunas de maricones?


----------



## Sr Julian (21 May 2022)

¿Que será de Fani la vegana?
Aquella famosa de las pollas y las gallinas.


----------



## Abrojo (21 May 2022)




----------



## M.Karl (21 May 2022)

Donde haya una puta que se quite una charo.


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

En vez de regularla, porque nunca va a dejar de existir, y poner impuestos, para mejorar la capacidad económica del Estado, la prohíben. Menudos lumbreras... Prohibirán la de la mujer que no la del hombre que también existe.


----------



## AssGaper (21 May 2022)

Prohiben por que quieren recaudar, que no os enteráis jaja.


----------



## mindugi (21 May 2022)

no quiero defender a los rojos ni al nwo
pero en verdad las putas están muy flipadas con los precios y el trato es pésimo

temía ahcerme putero, pero al final es que se te quitan las ganas con este panorama. Huyes de la bigotuda y resulta que la puta es igual o peor

Así que nada, masaje premium y a correr. Se vive más tranquilo reteniendo semen sin lascivia en la mente


----------



## Padre_Karras (21 May 2022)

https://m.sexemodel.com/escorts/toulouse/



Os ahogais en un vaso de agua. No me extraña que os pinchaseis en masa con mínima presión


----------



## Rodal (21 May 2022)

Los problemas los tendran los club de carretera o los macroprostibulos. Pero como va a entrar un policia a un piso particular?, como va a demostrarse si existe una transaccion economica por sexo? Y aun asi, las putas no tienen novios o follan por el gusto de hacerlo?
Me parece una bonita ley, imposible de cumplir


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los chaperos mientras tan tranquilos, entre dos tíos se pactan las cosas de otra manera.



Ademas, a por los maricones no van. Quieren perseguir al varon autoctono hetero.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 May 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Los problemas los tendran los club de carretera o los macroprostibulos. Pero como va a entrar un policia a un piso particular?, como va a demostrarse si existe una transaccion economica por sexo? Y aun asi, las putas no tienen novios o follan por el gusto de hacerlo?
> Me parece una bonita ley, imposible de cumplir



Pero vamos a ver, claro que es imposible perseguir a todo el mundo, etc. Es como las normas de tráfico, todos los días se cometen infracciones, ¿crees que pillan a todo el mundo?. Es imposible, ni por logística, ni por recursos. Ahora bien, a quien pillan...pues eso, multas, pérdidas de puntos, etc. Por tanto, ¿con qué juegan?, con el miedo.

¿Que la gente lo seguirá haciendo y todo será peor, más clandestino, etc?. Si estamos de acuerdo, es una ley ideológica y como tal no busca solucionar problemas, busca imponer agendas. La cuestión no es si es imposible controlar a todo el mundo, etc, si eso les da lo mismo, la cuestión es que a quien pillen primero lo van a crujir, le van a arruinar la vida y lo van a sacar en todos los medios como escarmiento social.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Yo no lo veo de forma tan radical. Si las profesionales se diesen de alta como autónomas pagando una cuota que a su vez le otorgarse beneficios en caso de enfermedad por ejemplo.



Ahí entramos en otro terreno, el de los impuestos y el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, terreno que también niego, porque precisamente ese terreno (esa cosmovisión estatófila-estatodependiente-bienestarista) es la máxima generadora de nocividades y perversidades y liberticidios.

Pagar impuestos (cuotas) en una sociedad asamblearia, SIN ESTADO, sí puede ser correcto y atinado. Pagarlos en una sociedad CON ESTADO es garantizarse que ese ESTADO se convertirá en totalitario, liberticida y genocida (y la lo estamos viendo, incluso los estatófilos delirantes deberían estar viéndolo).

Pues esto, es decir, el hecho de pagar para que alguien (el ESTADO) te domine, en vez de ser visto como lo que es, una locura, es visto como progreso y bienestar.

Es lo que tiene valorar más la COMODIDAD que la LIBERTAD.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 May 2022)

Las gordas, feas y todas las paticortas de este país tan contentas, si consiguen que muchos hombres no vayan con putas fomentando el miedo, como con las mascarillas, virus,... así más pagafantas detrás de ellas a los que puedan tratar como basura. España es el peor país de occidente para ser hombre.

De todas las maneras es IMPOSIBLE prohibirlo, las drogas están prohibidas y España es el país con mas cocainomanos de Europa.


----------



## remerus (21 May 2022)

Da igual lo que hagan la prostitución siempre va a estar ahí, solo hay que ver el ministerio de desigualdad.


----------



## Paradise_man (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa sigo diciendo que se debería legalizan pagar impuestos y 0 mafias
> El dinero que se llevan las mafias se lo llevaría el estado
> Es denigrante ser voluntaria y ver a mujeres explotadas por las mafias.ver como un hdgp gana una pasta a costa de esas mujeres.
> Lo q ocurre una de dos o los políticos están sobornados por las mafias luego hay feministas que llegaron donde están por practicar prostitución de lujo te lo maquillan pero es así pero lo suyo es feminismo.
> Que hagan como en nevada que hay hasta jueces empresarias etc que fueron prostitutas.



El estado es otra mafia más....
La cuestión es, ¿Porque se meten en la vida privada de la gente?


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> España es el peor país de occidente para ser hombre.



... y para ser mujer.

*Las mujeres están tanto o más jodidas (destruidas) con el feminismo (de ESTADO) que los hombres... y el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.*

Mientras que EL ESTADO no tuvo fuerza suficiente para intervenir en todas las facetas de la sociedad... las mujeres trabajan igual que los hombres, y además criaban a sus hijos... (y antes de la existencia del Estado, pues más evidente aún). Fue cuando el ESTADO tuvo fuerza suficiente y empezó a hacer BIOPOLÍTICA para satisfacer sus necesidades económico-militares, cuando empezó a *separar *al hombre y la mujer y puso a ésta a parir futuros soldados y obreros... *porque aún no estaba disponible la herramienta "inmigración masiva".*

Siempre se habla del feminismo como algo creado por mujeres, cuando no es cierto; al igual que el patriarcado es una herramienta del ESTADO, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo... y para fortalecer al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, para fortalecer a los minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon y que lo conforman.

El feminismo es MISÓGINO, de ahí que tenga las ramificaciones que tiene.

*El feminismo está "empoderando" a las mujeres hacia su autodestrucción*... *Lo que parecemos olvidar es que la revolución industrial, las fábricas, la emigración del campo a la ciudad, la mili obligatoria, las guerras (que tanto alaban en este foro algunos), etc. también "empoderaron" a los hombres hacia su autodestrucción...

Si no hubiera sido por ese PRIMER CAPÍTULO (patriarcado tradicional), ahora no estaríamos ante el SEGUNDO, y definitivo, CAPÍTULO (neo-patriarcado, llamado feminismo).*

El PATRIARCADO no es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es... Y tampoco el feminismo es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es.

Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado... Algo IMPOSIBLE hasta que suceda algo... ¿Cuándo finalizará el feminismo?

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando hayan cumplido su papel, ya no sean operativos, y cuando sean, por tanto, sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, y el cambioclimatismo, y el animalismo, y el pandemismo, etc. etc. etc. y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITAL (y no hablo de anarquismo, que está contaminado al 100% de progresismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

Entrando en materia:

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora supestamente "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*.

*En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior, en este caso poniéndola bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y convirtiendo al VARÓN DEL PUEBLO LLANO (no así al varón de las clases altas del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) en el chivo expiatorio y culpable de todos los males; por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.*

Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER- que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Leed* este libro* y entenderéis por qué el feminismo (el que hay, el feminismo de ESTADO, no otro posible) es MISÓGINO y es NEO-PATRIARCADO (so pretexto de emancipar a la mujer). Recordad una vez más: el patriarcado no fue cosa de los hombres (todos los hombres) contra las mujeres (todas las mujeres), sino una herramienta de los hombres y mujeres poderhabientes, contra todos los hombres y mujeres del PUEBLO, para dividirlos y enfrentarlos, es decir, para DEBILITAR AL PUEBLO.

Ya con el primer capítulo "*Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir la mujer nueva*" os haréis una idea clara de que el feminismo es ultramisógino... pero seguid, seguid hasta el final...

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer

Reseña 1
Reseña 2

Descarga 1*
*Descarga 2*

Índice

- Exordio

- Prólogo: precisiones sobre epistemología

- Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir
la mujer nueva

- La construcción del feminismo contra la emancipación
de la mujer

- El patriarcado como mito

- Hiper-patriarcado, la herencia de la Revolución francesa,
el progresismo, el anti-clericalismo y la izquierda

- De la Revolución francesa al Código civil español de 1889

- La Constitución de 1812. La abolición política de la mujer

- La codificación del patriarcado en la Revolución liberal

- La socialdemocracia y el izquierdismo, aculturación,
neo-patriarcado, genocidio y feminicidio

- Feminismo, aculturación, políticas de culpabilización
e ingeniería social

- En torno al matriarcado

- Aportaciones sobre el origen del patriarcado

- La instauración del patriarcado moderno. El código civil
francés de 1804 y el Código civil español de 1889

- El patriarcado y la guerra

- La mujer y la revolución en la Alta Edad Media hispana


*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (que es neopatriarcado, con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como patriarca "emancipador") está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos (mujeres y hombres) envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por una inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación... parece (pudiera ser) que con el islam como herramienta, como quinta columna introducida en todos los rincones del territorio, con el fin de evitar-imposibilitar-siquiera atenuar la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR de abajo hacia arriba.

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; es nuestra decisión; luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> De todas las maneras es IMPOSIBLE prohibirlo, las drogas están prohibidas y España es el país con mas cocainomanos de Europa.



Ya pero al drogata no le meten en la cárcel por drogarse. La diferencia es abismal aquí.


----------



## Porestar (21 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Es poner puertas al campo. En el estado de nevada está prohibida la prostitución ¿De verdad alguien se imagina las Vegas sin putas ? Pues eso.
> 
> Las drogas también están prohibidas....somos el tercer país en consumo de cocaína del mundo



En el estado de Nevada la prostitución es legal, solo está prohibida en Las Vegas, pero los puticlubs de los pueblos de los alrededores hasta ponen autobuses para que vayas a visitarlos cómodamente.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> El estado es otra mafia más....
> La cuestión es, ¿Porque se meten en la vida privada de la gente?



Porque esa es la función del ESTADO, entre otras.

El problema lo tienen los estatófilos de a pie, que les han hecho creer que el ESTADO es una creación del PUEBLO y para el PUEBLO.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y?.
> O quieres mujeres explotadas.
> Ya que es un negocio paga fuera mafias.
> Paga jajaa sino te jodes.



Si ya son timo la mayoría de servicios a 60€... Imagínate a 120 o más. No compensa el riesgo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Ya pero al drogata no le meten en la cárcel por drogarse. La diferencia es abismal aquí.



Nadie te va a meter en la carcel, es solo el miedo que quieren que cojas para que no vayas de putas. En California están prohibidas y tienes todas las que quieras, y nadie se entera, dices que es amiga y ya esta.


----------



## Paradise_man (21 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Porque esa es la función del ESTADO, entre otras.
> 
> El problema lo tienen los estatófilos de a pie, que les han hecho creer que el ESTADO es una creación del PUEBLO y para el PUEBLO.



Siempre lo he dicho....el estado no es ni la nación ni el pueblo.... simplemente una mafia más, la más poderosa, que se encarga de pastorear al pueblo


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> A que te piensas que la gente va diciendo abiertamente que se va de putas hahaha con Que necesidad exactamente? Que necesidad implícita tienes de decirlo para hacerlo? Te piensas que todos los puteros lo van pregonando por ahí? No, a mi me la suda quien está en el portal ni voy preguntándole que de putas no??? Ni he visto que a nadie le diga al putero de turno que de visita no? No se que os pensáis que irse de putas la verdad ::



Irse de putas es algo que avergüenza a la mayoría. Es un hecho. Si encima lo criminalizan, pues a ver quien le echa huevos.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Si ya son timo la mayoría de servicios a 60€... Imagínate a 120 o más. No compensa el riesgo.



Es un negocio paga paga


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

La prostitución pronto llegará a su fin en España.

Ellos harán posible el sueño feminista.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Nadie te va a meter en la carcel, es solo el miedo que quieren que cojas para que no vayas de putas. En California están prohibidas y tienes todas las que quieras, y nadie se entera, dices que es amiga y ya esta.



El modelo que quieren aplicar es el Sueco. Es decir, unidades especiales que persiguen a los clientes. Pero lo hacen hasta en la puerta de las casas de las propias mujeres, así que lo de los pisos y las triquiñuelas cuidado que no es ningún salvoconducto:


Es un poco lo que decía antes, que es todo muy efectista. Sí claro, y seguramente en Suecia habrá prostitución, como en todas partes.

Pero a quien pillen...además estamos olvidando el pack completo. La Genaro. Ya no haría ni falta que una trabajadora sexual denunciase, es el propio estado quien podría hacerlo achacando un delito de abuso. Y eso son palabras mayores.


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Los políticos, empresaurios y ese tipo de gente va a dejar de pagar a putitas...



A ellos se les permite, por supuesto.
Al populacho no.

Los de arriba hacen lo que les da la gana y putean al pueblo, lo de toda la vida, vamos...

A ellos les encanta prohibir placeres al pueblo mientras ellos siguen disfrutándolo.
Eso les pone muy cachondos.
Seguro que ahora disfrutarán de las putas mucho más que antes, sabiendo que nosotros lo tendremos prohibido.
Son malos por naturaleza.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> El modelo que quieren aplicar es el Sueco. Es decir, unidades especiales que persiguen a los clientes. Pero lo hacen hasta en la puerta de las casas de las propias mujeres, así que lo de los pisos y las triquiñuelas cuidado que no es ningún salvoconducto:
> 
> 
> Es un poco lo que decía antes, que es todo muy efectista. Sí claro, y seguramente en Suecia habrá prostitución, como en todas partes.
> ...



Si tu llamas a una escort a que venga a tu apartamento, es imposible que nadie te pille.
Otra cosa son los que van a sitios donde estan putas baratas,...
Y suecia ahora mismo es el país de Europa con más violaciones.


----------



## bladu (21 May 2022)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Todo tiene su trampa. Hace unos años estaba prohibida la prostitución en las Vegas y las prostitutas se anunciaban como bailarinas que hacían bailes privados.




Ya y si luego alguna te denuncia porque el cliente se ha propasado en eso solo que solo era un baile privado . Y en consecuencia y con la ley en la mano te accusan de violador que?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (21 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si tu llamas a una escort a que venga a tu apartamento, es imposible que nadie te pille.
> Otra cosa son los que van a sitios donde estan putas baratas,...



Salvo que te denuncie, con lo cual el estado le está dando el poder de extorsionar. "O me das X o te denuncio". Recuerda que aquí la carga de la prueba está invertida, es inconstitucional, etc, sí ya lo sabemos, pero así llevamos desde Zapatero. NADIE se ha atrevido a tocar ese tema. Con esto va a ser el combo perfecto.

En lo segundo estoy de acuerdo. Esto a los ricos de verdad no les afecta, como toda la vida. Antiguamente los señoritos les ponían un pisito.



Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Y suecia ahora mismo es el país de Europa con más violaciones.



Pero ya sabemos que son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (21 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Oí una voz que desde el templo decía a gritos a los siete ángeles: «¡Vayan y derramen sobre la tierra las siete copas del furor de Dios!»


2 El primer ángel fue y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y a toda la gente que tenía la marca de la bestia y que adoraba su imagen le salió una llaga maligna y repugnante. https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Apocalipsis+16&version=NVI




www.burbuja.info







2 El primer ángel fue y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y a toda la gente que tenía la marca de la bestia y que adoraba su imagen le salió una llaga maligna y repugnante.









Bible Gateway passage: Apocalipsis 16 - Nueva Versión Internacional


Las siete copas de la ira de Dios - Oí una voz que desde el templo decía a gritos a los siete ángeles: «¡Vayan y derramen sobre la tierra las siete copas del furor de Dios!» El primer ángel fue y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y a toda la gente que tenía la marca de la bestia y que adoraba su...




www.biblegateway.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 May 2022)

No creo que se queden sin negocio ni de coña. Pero sí sin una cartera de posibles clientes "fáciles" y poco conflictivos. Me refiero a los casados.

Porque la realidad es que al soltero putero de siempre dudo yo que esta posible ley le inquiete lo más mínimo. Se la pasa por los huevos. Pero al que tiene familia si que le puede dar miedo no la posible sanción sino el "escándalo".

Sea como fuere, la realidad es que al contrario de lo que piensan o escriben muchos, en realidad esta ley como ya se ha dicho ABARATARÍA o HARÍA CAER los precios. Y con ello además aumentaría la exigencia para muchas putas que si quieren mantener dicho precio tendrían que "ofrecer algo más".

Economía básica. Si baja la demanda por el miedo del cliente a verse denunciado y por tanto hay un exceso de oferta, solo sobrevivirán aquellas que ofrezcan más por menos y sean más guapas.

No hay más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

LA PESTE GAY BIEN HUBIERA DE SALTAR DE LAS MARICAS A LOS LOS INCELS PUTEROS VIOLADORES










Una fiesta multitudinaria en Gran Canaria, segundo gran foco del brote de la viruela del mono en España


Las autoridades investigan si tres italianos, varios de los diagnosticados en Madrid y al menos un habitante de las islas se infectaron en la celebración, que tuvo lugar en Maspalomas entre el 5 y el 15 de mayo




elpais.com






Viruela del mono (mono maricon se entiende )
*Una fiesta multitudinaria en Gran Canaria, segundo gran foco del brote de la viruela del mono en España*






*Las autoridades investigan si tres italianos, varios de los diagnosticados en Madrid y al menos un habitante de las islas se infectaron en la celebración, que tuvo lugar en Maspalomas entre el 5 y el 15 de mayo*
Erupción cutánea de una paciente con el virus de la viruela del mono, en Estados Unidos en 2003.Getty Images​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 May 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>



No sé que tiene que ver con el tema. Pero se agradece. Tiene su encanto.


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Si pero el problema sigue siendo otro, que seguiran existiendo putas esta claro.
> 
> PERO y aqui viene lo jodido
> 
> ...



Y ya no podrás poner sobre aviso a otros clientes porque las webs de temática prostitución y demás estarán chapadas.
Y además si dices en cualquier página o foro de Internet "tengan cuidado con fulanita de número xxxxxxxxx, me ha extorsionado" ya estarías reconociendo públicamente haber cometido el delito.
Vamos, que si das con una harpía podría extorsionarte a ti y luego a otros que vayan con ella, y sin posibilidad de poder comunicaros entre vosotros y alertar a otros puteros de lo que está haciendo esa tía...

Vamos, que irse de putas, por poder se puede pero se va a correr un riesgo importante, y habría que fiarse que la puta en cuestión sea legal y no te vaya a traicionar... pero hoy en día yo no pondría la mano en el fuego por nadie, ni siquiera por aquellas que crees conocer bien...

Y eso sin contar las polis disfrazadas de lumis, que seguro también las habrá...


----------



## Comandante otto (21 May 2022)

Ni caso.Esto es España amigosutas,drogas y juego.Se acabará la prostitución "visible" nada más.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (21 May 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Y ya no podrás poner sobre aviso a otros clientes porque las webs de temática prostitución y demás estarán chapadas.
> Y además si dices en cualquier página o foro de Internet "tengan cuidado con fulanita de número xxxxxxxxx, me ha extorsionado" ya estarías reconociendo públicamente haber cometido el delito.
> Vamos, que si das con una harpía podría extorsionarte a ti y luego a otros que vayan con ella, y sin posibilidad de poder comunicaros entre vosotros y alertar a otros puteros de lo que está haciendo esa tía...
> 
> ...



Para eso grupos de WhatsApp como los típicos de controles policiales y demás.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Ni caso.Esto es España amigosutas,drogas y juego.Se acabará la prostitución "visible" nada más.



PERO MORIREIS ENTRE PUSTULAS POR LA PLAGA DE LA PESTE GAY

QUE LUEGO PASARA A LAS SCORT COMO ANUNCIA LA BIBLIA

Y LUEGO A LOS PUTEROS

Y TODO EL MUNDO SABRA QUE LLEVAIS LA PESTE GAY DEL PUTERO


----------



## Blunae (21 May 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>



Normal, si en la mesa hay una bolsa de.patatas fritas XXL de Lidl. 
Es que ni echando aceite entra en el vestido


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pues yo creo que eso no tiene recorrido.
> 
> ¿La putas llevan un letrero de que son putas?
> ¿Los puteros tienen un carnet de putero?
> ...



Puede haber polis disfrazadas de putas, que tú tengas la mala suerte de dar con una de ellas y..... 
ZASSS!!!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 May 2022)

Pero bajar el precio eso noo.. q las den...


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Para eso grupos de WhatsApp como los típicos de controles policiales y demás.



Grupos de WhatsApp con desconocidos afirmando haber cometido un delito??

No sé Rick...


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (21 May 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Grupos de WhatsApp con desconocidos afirmando haber cometido un delito??
> 
> No sé Rick...



Pues si ves algún grupo de controles y escuchas los audios de borrachos y drogadictos que pululan por ahí...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (21 May 2022)

Cada vez más restricciones. Hace poco salió el DNI para perros y ahora esto.

¿De qué van a vivir estas mujeres ahora?


----------



## REDDY (21 May 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Si tú fueras una puta y estuvieras perdiendo clientes (que ocurrirá con la nueva ley si o si), chsntajearías a los pocos que te quedan o les tratarías mejor?
> 
> Por si no lo sabes, hay foros donde se valora a las putas. Y hacer chantaje es una publicidad muy mala...



De verdad crees que esos foros seguirán abiertos cuando saquen la nueva ley?
Y aunque siguieran abiertos, de verdad crees que no iban a estar controlados por la Policía?


----------



## JAVEOR95 (21 May 2022)

¿Y los putos? Quedará también prohibido consumirlos?


----------



## parserito (21 May 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Puede ser, aunque el que te digan que no quieren novia por si acaso acaban arruinados por las leyes que hay o que no se atreven a entrarle a las chicas por si les denuncian por acoso es revelador cuanto menos.



Nadie me ha dicho eso jamas en toda mi vida, con 32 años que tengo y habiendo salido de fiesta mas que medio foro junto durante años.


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es un negocio paga paga



Paga y si no queda satisfecho que le den por culo


----------



## SineOsc (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Si pero el problema sigue siendo otro, que seguiran existiendo putas esta claro.
> 
> PERO y aqui viene lo jodido
> 
> ...



Eso es matar a un cliente, lo harían de estrangis, no chantajeando.

Si cliente que entra le haces eso te quedas sola.

O lo que han dicho, putas falsas.


----------



## Comandante otto (21 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO MORIREIS ENTRE PUSTULAS POR LA PLAGA DE LA PESTE GAY
> 
> QUE LUEGO PASARA A LAS SCORT COMO ANUNCIA LA BIBLIA
> 
> ...



Calla cabronazo,que me queme el otro día la mano y tengo una herida curándose exactamente igual que esa.


----------



## TexNolan (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estas pidiendo que los jóvenes protesten para que tu puedas seguir follando sin mover ni un dedo.
> Es obvio que sí eres funcionario XD



BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Eso es matar a un cliente, lo harían de estrangis, no chantajeando.
> 
> Si cliente que entra le haces eso te quedas sola.
> 
> O lo que han dicho, putas falsas.



Para que vivir trabajando si puedo hacerlo de ayudas

Para que vivir ejerciendo si puedo hacerlo de chantajes y estoy respaldada por ley y gobierno como victima.

Por un polvo se saca 100
Por un chantaje 1000. Dependiendo de las cantidades de las multas claro. Si la multa son 500€ no pedirá mil aunque si pagas la multa queda también tu registro como putero... Y si la multa son 3000€...
y si el putero es reincidente y le puede caer hasta carcel... qué estas dispuesto a pagar por no ir al trullo?

Y todo esto si es que el gobierno no da ayudas para las que colaboren con la lucha contra el putero.

Tienen la sarten por el mango, y mas en España.

Puteros os han jodido. En otros países aunque sea ilegal no son España. En el pais de Yo si te creo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Calla cabronazo,que me queme el otro día la mano y tengo una herida curándose exactamente igual que esa.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



Me espero a ver la opinión de los aliens.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (21 May 2022)

los chavales tienen waifu, no saben que es eso de las "escorts". los comunistas te prohiben las loomis para que te mueras tu amargado y ellas pobres mileuristas


----------



## Ponix (21 May 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Calla cabronazo,que me queme el otro día la mano y tengo una herida curándose exactamente igual que esa.



Hhaahahhaha. En mono te convertirás.


----------



## moromierda (21 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Que será de Fani la vegana?
> Aquella famosa de las pollas y las gallinas.



Fullerá con gaurro flaotas, amego.


----------



## JKL-2 (21 May 2022)

Prueba a diferenciar entre los perfiles cuales lo son (o lo parecen) y cuales no...


----------



## capitan anchoa (21 May 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Y los Instagram, Onlyfans, Tinder y multitud de apps y páginas de internet , no se que es lo que van a prohibir exactamente ...
> 
> En la práctica las webs tipo pasion.com se reconvierten en "páginas de contactos o parejas" y listos, las onlyfans "creadoras de contenido", los instagram para "socializar" y Tinder para "buscar amor y planes" y listos.
> 
> Es el nuevo llamar "masajista", "camarera", "bailarina" o "acompañante" a la lumi.



Es que en Pasión.com realmente, lo que aparecen son "contactos" como de hombre con hombres como hombres con mujeres. Todo está atado y bien atado desde hace tiempo.

No lo van a prohibir, podrán regular lo que quieran pero las lumis van a ser independientes y a ver quien controla eso.

Hago una pregunta a los "veteranos". ¿Con Franco estaba prohibida la prostitución?


----------



## Comandante otto (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Hhaahahhaha. En mono te convertirás.



Si me ve un burbujero,sale corriendo fijo jajaja


----------



## Famicon (21 May 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Es que en Pasión.com realmente, lo que aparecen son "contactos" como de hombre con hombres como hombres con mujeres. Todo está atado y bien atado desde hace tiempo.
> 
> No lo van a prohibir, podrán regular lo que quieran pero las lumis van a ser independientes y a ver quien controla eso.
> 
> Hago una pregunta a los "veteranos". ¿Con Franco estaba prohibida la prostitución?



Con Paco no había ni prohibiciones ni SIDA... Cualquier cosa que pudiese pillarse tenía solución... Que tiempos


----------



## Satori (21 May 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Hago una pregunta a los "veteranos". ¿Con Franco estaba prohibida la prostitución?




No, y las putas tenían que pasar controles médicos periódicos.


----------



## Asurbanipal (21 May 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Aunque no salga ya en pasion.com el anuncio, seguiré yendo de putas a pisos donde pagaré a una "amiga". No pueden poner puertas al bosque en la dictadura socialista. Es un proyecto fracasado el intentar homosexualizar a los hombres por parte de unas Charos de mierda.
> 
> Y si hay que irse al extranjero, nos vamos.


----------



## Mol34 (21 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, que esto es para poder sancionar a alguien como sea y recaudar más. Si pongo prohibiciones a todo puedo cobrar multas y esquilmar al remero. En esta ocasión, el camello puede vender drogas, y el que las consume es sancionado. Todo muy lógico, que responde a poder esquilmar al remero, nada más. Y a la mujer no la sanciono aunque ofrezca algo ilegal, porque las tontas y sus cerebros (mayoría) representan el parasitismo hacia el hombre con sus votos de izquierda, Cuotas, ofrecer algo ilegal, paguitas y divorcios donde al que realmente produce se le masacra. Pero claro, todo tiene su final cuando los remeros se rascan y se quitan las caparras y pulgas....


----------



## Kabraloka (21 May 2022)

ah nada, durante siglos estuvo prohibida, pero sobrevivió de una manera u otra. Seguro que las profesionales ya tienen un plan B y un plan C para adelantarse a sus rivales feminazis.

Se piensan estas prostitutas de lujo del gobierno que se van a quedar con todo el negocio para ellas...


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

*Las mafias de trafico de mujeres están de enhorabuena. *Por fin sus empleados en politica les han hecho el favor que necesitaban, eso de pasion.com, craiglist y demás habia hecho que cada vez mas chicas ejercieran por su cuenta u organizandose con otras, sin darle su parte a la organización, que estaba a punto de quedar fuera del negocio mas lucrativo del mundo.

Con esta ley para acosar a los clientes, las independientes van a ir dejandose de tonterias y buscandose un chulo, solo las protegidas por la organización van a poder trabajar, como en Francia.

Bienvenidos a la tragedia del abolicionismo (para las mujeres).

Ganan las mafias.


----------



## TexNolan (21 May 2022)

No estoy tan de acuerdo…


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> A ver, lo diferente a thailandia, USA y demás donde decís que rn vez de putas quedan con bailarinas, masajistas, etc porque la prostitución esta prohibida os olvidais que estamos en ESPAÑA
> 
> Punta de lanza del feminismo posmoderno.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, ha dado usted en todo el clavo.

No podría estar mas de acuerdo con todo lo que expone.


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Exactamente, ha dado usted en todo el clavo.
> 
> No podría estar mas de acuerdo con todo lo que expone.



Lo he desarrollado mas en otros mensajes con ejemplos, creo que queda mas claro.

Pero resumiendo, los puteros estan jodidos. Y yo de ellos no me fiaria de la buena fe de una puta...y menos en un sistema que la considera víctima.


----------



## oldesnake (21 May 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Nadie me ha dicho eso jamas en toda mi vida, con 32 años que tengo y habiendo salido de fiesta mas que medio foro junto durante años.



pues a mi me lo han dicho 3, y lo de que le denuncien por acoso uno de 33 años, a saber lo que le habrá pasado.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo he desarrollado mas en otros mensajes con ejemplos, creo que queda mas claro.
> 
> Pero resumiendo, los puteros estan jodidos. Y yo de ellos no me fiaria de la buena fe de una puta...y menos en un sistema que la considera víctima.



De las mujeres nunca hay que fiarse, de las putas menos aún.

Mujeres = Traicion = Mentiras = Ruina


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

Esta ley no afecta a los clubs o solo a independientes?


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Es que en Pasión.com realmente, lo que aparecen son "contactos" como de hombre con hombres como hombres con mujeres. Todo está atado y bien atado desde hace tiempo.
> 
> No lo van a prohibir, podrán regular lo que quieran pero las lumis van a ser independientes y a ver quien controla eso.
> 
> Hago una pregunta a los "veteranos". ¿Con Franco estaba prohibida la prostitución?



Con Franco estaba exactamente como se va a poner ahora. 

Si te pillaban con una multazo, y no se las dejaba ejercer por la calle, pero se hacia la vista gorda a los establecimientos controlados por grandes proxenetas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 May 2022)

No es acaso el onlyfans y vender videos una forma de prostitución?


----------



## Marvelita (21 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...



¿no tienen casa propia?

una cosa es una puta de "20 mamar 50 follar" y otra que te cobra 200 la hora. Estas ultimas no estan en pisos alquilados, si no con millonarios, politicos, etc...

Es decir: se acabaren las putes para los pobres...

para finalizar, esto lo que va a hacer es llevar aun mas a la clandestinidad el putiferio...

me pregunto si la masculina tambien se prohibe en el pack o solo la de mujeres; es decir, prostitucion en general para pagar por sexo de otra persona, o solo si quien ejerce es mujer y el cliente es hombre ¿Y si es una "clienta"? ¿cliente varon cliente varon?
¿Se prohibieran tb los locales de topless? ¿Y los de boys?

Como siempre, si quieren igualdad o equidad tiene que ser todo para hombres y mujeres y desde cualquier combinacion... todo lo demas sera limado o "mejorado", cuando no derogado, en el momento que cambie el gobierno y VOX diga o esto o no te apoyo.... Realmente gobernar es una mierda gorda, lo bueno es estarn en la oposicion 2 o 3 fuerza.


----------



## BilloGatos (21 May 2022)

un glovo en patinete eléctrico...


----------



## rondo (21 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Subiendo las violaciones en cero coma!!!!
> La que van a liar!!!!!



Eso es lo que quieren


----------



## arriondas (21 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> De las mujeres nunca hay que fiarse, de las putas menos aún.
> 
> Mujeres = Traicion = Mentiras = Ruina



Una puta sigue siendo una mujer, al fin y al cabo. Y las lumis son más listas que el hambre, al igual que un quinqui se las saben todas.



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No es acaso el onlyfans y vender videos una forma de prostitución?



El Onlyfans o el Chaturbate también son prostitución, están ofreciendo cibersexo a cambio de pasta.


----------



## Esse est deus (21 May 2022)

Y lo llimpios que van a estar los portales eh, eso cómo se valora


----------



## Vorsicht (21 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Como saben que la ilegalización de la prostitución chocaría con la libertad de la mujer para decidir sobre su propio cuerpo (aborto) y chocaría con la ley del "sólo sí es sí" (la mayoría de las prostitutas ejercen de forma voluntaria), han tirado por la vía de ilegalizar el proxenetismo y cualquier tipo de negocio de terceros, es decir, que la cosa queda simplemente en DINERO: todo lo que generen las prostitutas debe ser para ellas.
> 
> Pero esto choca a su vez con el hecho de que muchas prostitutas prefieren trabajar en locales acondicionados, y como asalariadas, es decir, con lo que se conoce como proxenetas.
> 
> ...



De libro!
Mis dies Herr Cosma.


----------



## sifilus (21 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Irse de putas es algo que avergüenza a la mayoría. Es un hecho. Si encima lo criminalizan, pues a ver quien le echa huevos.



Como el votar al psoe y ahí les tienes gobernando será lo mismo nadie ira de putas igual que nadie vota a la izquierda jeje


----------



## rondo (21 May 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Si claro, vamos a quemar contenedores para reivindicar que un puto viejo que dice ser funcivago mire desde lejos y la meta, vete a tomar por culo subnormal, y quema los contenedores tú contigo dentro. Vamos, no me jodas, este gilipuertas tiene que ser troll y cm de la polibofia. Con razón lo tengo en el ignore.



No gilipollas,lo que habría que quemar es a Antonio por recortar tus derechos


----------



## rondo (21 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa sigo diciendo que se debería legalizan pagar impuestos y 0 mafias
> El dinero que se llevan las mafias se lo llevaría el estado
> Es denigrante ser voluntaria y ver a mujeres explotadas por las mafias.ver como un hdgp gana una pasta a costa de esas mujeres.
> Lo q ocurre una de dos o los políticos están sobornados por las mafias luego hay feministas que llegaron donde están por practicar prostitución de lujo te lo maquillan pero es así pero lo suyo es feminismo.
> Que hagan como en nevada que hay hasta jueces empresarias etc que fueron prostitutas.



Y las mujeres que le sacan a las tíos el dinero que


----------



## capitan anchoa (21 May 2022)

De aprobarse esto (otra cosa es como se va a regular) la prostitución va a convertirse en algo más clandestino aún. El follar se va a acabar para los pobres y ellos, los mismos que se gastaron el dinero de los parados en Andaucía en clubs cutres, van a poder seguir funcionando a todo tren.

El que el PP apoyase esto en 2.019 evidencia hasta que punto están todos metidos en el ajo de la magnífica Agenda 2.030.

En resumen, se trata, simple y llanamente, de reprimir al hombre heterosexual, porque es curioso que en webs de contactos y aplicaciones de citas gays haya chavales de 18 años que se prostituyan ante hombres mayores para poder pagarse el consumo de estupefacientes y de esto no se diga nada. Porque en esto, no somos "igualitarios", aquí no es "o" o "a", es solamente "o".

Está más claro que el agua, esto es una "órden" de arriba y desde arriba mandan en España como en su día mandaron que había que encerrarnos en casa por un virus de a saber donde.

Mi predicción, (este foro, como siempre, va por delante). La prostitución va a seguir existiendo, lo que se va a hacer es sumar a las prostitutas en una mayor clandestinidad lo que las va a hacer aún más vulnerables, los precios van a subir. Ahora, en vez de pisos compartidos de prostitutas, van a existir pisos individuales donde cada prostituta va a ejercer de una forma aparentemente "independiente" pero a su vez trabajando para el mismo proxeneta.

Para las prostitutas que ejercen de forma completamente independiente, la cosa va a ser más fácil ya que el que acuda a ese piso, en caso de ser denunciado, no va a poder probarse que ha consumido prostitución, creo que ya con Franco se hacía, se encubrían en forma de servicios de "relax" y "masajes", ahora, lo que se haga en la intimidad de un piso no es competencia de nadie. Por mucho que la policía pueda entrar a patadas en una vivienda en el marco de una redada o similar, demostrar que una persona ha pagado por consumir sexo va a ser muy pero que muy dificil en el caso de que sea una prostituta independiente. De hecho, me atrevo a decir que puede ser que hasta aumente el consumo de prostitución como ocurría con el alcohol en la ley seca.

Justamente, por curiosidad, estoy leyendo un conocido foro dedicado a la prostitución y hay un aspecto que me llama la atención, de todos los partidos, el PSOE es el único que pide multar a los clientes, en ese foro, dicen que eso puede ser un problema porque si una persona es víctima de una extorsión o un chantaje no va a poder denunciarlo por miedo a ser "multado" por consumir prostitución.

En resumen, una ley hecha para contentar a los amos pero de dificilísima aplicación.


----------



## Segismunda (21 May 2022)

Pues pasarán de anunciarse en internet a CULIPOMPEARSE en directo. O encontrarán una manera sutil de quedar, con palabras en clave y todo eso. El puticio no se va a acabar por mucho que al PSOE se le apetezca, van contra natura.


----------



## Octubris (21 May 2022)

Si vives solo, tus putas de confianza puden venir a tu casa, sinó tu a su piso "de amigas que viven juntas".

Fin del problema.

Los polis puteros (94%) no delatarán los pisos tampoco, los más corruptos y cochambrosos acaso amenzarán para tener servicios gratis, pero ya. Con el riesgo de que les cierren la puerta en las narices, cambien de alquiler y no les vuelvan a recibir, claro.

¡Que no cunda el pánico, hostias!


----------



## javac (21 May 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> No jodas joo y yl sin saberlo estsndo varias veces



Está prohibida, pero nadie lo persigue


----------



## Taxis. (21 May 2022)

Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho...

Los políticos socialistas andaluces ya no encontrarán atractivo ninguno en su carrera..., será complicado disponer de candidatos. 









El PSOE Andaluz que malversó 680 millones para prostíbulos o cocaína promete una ley contra la prostitución


El PSOE Andaluz (PSOE-A) que malversó 680 millones para prostíbulos o cocaína promete una ley contra la prostitución.




okdiario.com


----------



## Lain Coubert (21 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pues pasarán de anunciarse en internet a CULIPOMPEARSE en directo. O encontrarán una manera sutil de quedar, con palabras en clave y todo eso. El puticio no se va a acabar por mucho que al PSOE se le apetezca, van contra natura.



Déjate de cuentos y dinos si las tetas de tu avatar son tuyas!


----------



## Joaquim (21 May 2022)

Ahora se quejan?

Pues lo siento, ahora es tarde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> No gilipollas,lo que habría que quemar es a Antonio por recortar tus derechos




VIRUELO SANCHEZ ES LIDER EN DERECHOS SOCIALIES

MACHIRULO VIOLADOR PUTERO



Jane Lowerson, la última polémica con una atleta trans: domina el surf como hombre y como mujer


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 May 2022)

Va a haber menos economía sumergida y menos inmigrantes.
Pero sobre todo, va a aumentar la sumisión del hombre a la mujer, ya que la válvula de escape de la prostitución va cerrarse un par de vueltas. Pero la prostitución va a continuar, de otras maneras, con modificaciones, pero va a continuar.

El odio entre sexos va a aumentar aún más, y la natalidad diría que seguirá bajando. O al menos esa es la tirada.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 May 2022)

Los gracioso sera cuando las lumis se den cuenta de que a ellas no les van a hacer nada y amenacen al cliente con llamar a la policia si no les da 50€ mas.


----------



## empepinado (21 May 2022)

PSOE siempre PSOE, hay que ilegalizar este puto partido feminazi,corrupto, traidor, puto PSOE


----------



## FernandoGTR (21 May 2022)

PSOE ilegalizando la prostitución? Y donde irán sus barones a relajarse con el dinero del contribuyente? Si son los mayores consumidores de putas de este país. Pues si lo ilegalizan, va a haber un boom de muñecas sexuales de TPE / silicona que te cagas, porque si no puedes con una real, te vas con una de plástico.


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

A currar putes.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los gracioso sera cuando las lumis se den cuenta de que a ellas no les van a hacer nada y amenacen al cliente con llamar a la policia si no les da 50€ mas.



Sí, graciosísimo. Y cuando a esa le caiga la clientela un 95% ya va a ser para cagarse de risa.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (21 May 2022)

Parasito y vago lo tienes todo


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (21 May 2022)

a mi no me importa, yo siempre me hago 20 pajas


----------



## espada de madera (21 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> El modelo que quieren aplicar es el Sueco. Es decir, unidades especiales que persiguen a los clientes. Pero lo hacen hasta en la puerta de las casas de las propias mujeres, así que lo de los pisos y las triquiñuelas cuidado que no es ningún salvoconducto:
> 
> 
> Es un poco lo que decía antes, que es todo muy efectista. Sí claro, y seguramente en Suecia habrá prostitución, como en todas partes.
> ...





A ver si lo he entendido: con el dinero de tus impuestos necesitarán más inmigrantes para hacer los trabajos que nosotros no queremos hacer. Esto es, vigilar que ni se nos ocurra salir a que nos la chupen - porque de follar ni hablamos y tener hijos o formar una familia ni se nos pasa por la cabeza. No sin antes haber dejado claro que estas actividades, en el remoto caso de conseguir lograr atreverse a llevar a cabo tras pagar un altísimo precio y jugándose la libertad, sólo se practicarán cumpliendo con las más estrictas medidas de precaución, es decir, un plástico en el capullo aunque no vayas ni a follar, la mascarilla y manteniendo la distancia de seguridad, lo que te impedirá tocarle ni siquiera las tetas.


*«she is offering oral sex without condom, what is alarming»*​
No sé de qué raza es ese hijoputa que sale en el video, ni me importa, lo que sí tengo curiosidad es cómo es posible que no le hayan roto las piernas y lo hayan llevado a un descampado para cavar un hoyo en la nieve y abandonar ahí a ese hijo de perra.

Cuando nos contaron que en el cine, con Franco, encendían las luces de repente para pillar a quien se atreviese a rozar una teta a su novia, nos descojonábamos. Ahora iban a estar encendiendo luces ni hostias, que tontería, jajaja. Pues ahora ya no me hace ni puta gracia.


----------



## ZX9 (21 May 2022)

Allí me vi de nuevo, en aquella choza infecta, con olor a vinagre rancio, orín de perro sarnoso y pollo malcocido. Todavía podía recordar el rostro de esa gitana complaciente y esquiva con el champú. Le faltaban aun más incisivos, aportando de este modo un terreno resbaladizo para todo tipo de diabluras malolientes. Su sobrino había crecido y pasó de consumir porno a ser un conocido follador destroyer del pueblo. Esmirriado, las cejas recortadas, pantalones pitillo, visera, bigote mexicano, tatuajes por doquier y las orejas llenas de pendientes. Acumulaba chortinas premium. Ellas se peleaban por entrar en su puerta y poder ser una más del entornito de este apestoso camello gitano de poca monta. Haber aparecido en un conocido vídeoclip de música trap le aportó valor social incalculable. Dejó de follarse a su tía y ahora ella le llevaba las cuentas. Muchos gramos vendidos y algún que otro bolso birlao a las chavalas (aprovechando el éxtasis de validación gregaria) sostenían el nuevo empleo de la hermana de su padre. Mi gitana volvió a mirarme, quedando prendado por sus ojos verdes, su tez oscura, sus pechos bien formados y redondeados y esa boca escasa de dientes, con infinitas posibilidades masculinas. Gritó de alegría y empezó a quitarme la camisa, acarició mi pecho y mi cabeza. Yo la empujé contra la cama para volver a enfrentarme con ese olor nausebundo. Ni las ventanas abiertas de par en par consiguieron atenuar lo más mínimo ese efluvio inmoral. Lo único que recuerdo similar es el perfume de huevos podridos, acumulados durante meses en una jaula de pájaros muertos. Aquello era desgarrador y a la vez anestesiante y profundamente adictivo. No podía dejar de acercarme a ese mejillón caducado y deforme. Su sabor a pila quemada seducía cada centímetro de mi lengua. Las mejores mujeres son las gitanas de la sagra, las rumanas contenedor y las portuguesas bigotudas.


----------



## espada de madera (21 May 2022)




----------



## medion_no (21 May 2022)

Franco will return.


----------



## rsaca (21 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los gracioso sera cuando las lumis se den cuenta de que a ellas no les van a hacer nada y amenacen al cliente con llamar a la policia si no les da 50€ mas.



Ni de coña. Eso significaría perder un cliente en un entorno hostil.

Además las putas son bastante más honradas que los políticos.


----------



## terraenxebre (21 May 2022)

Se van abrir centros de masaje


----------



## medion_no (21 May 2022)

Pos habra que ir enmascarado a las putas. Y no es broma.


----------



## Murnau (21 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> No gilipollas,lo que habría que quemar es a Antonio por recortar tus derechos



Habría que empezar por cada huelebragas como tú, que si no lo habéis quemado ya, poco o nada vais a hacer. Ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Taxis. (22 May 2022)

Las lumis no tienen nada que temer mientras haya sociatas en puestos gobierno...


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (22 May 2022)

Boga de ariete dijo:


> Porque la semana que viene se acabó, la semana que viene prohíben de facto la prostitución.
> 
> Y no la prohíben como tal, sino que van a perseguir al cliente, poner trabas a los dueños de los pisos, y no me extrañaría nada que la policía montara una unidad especializada para hacerse pasar por lumis y pillar a puteros infragantis. Lo han hecho genial los del gobierno, persiguiendo al cliente ni Dios se va a arriesgar a seguir yendo de putas. Y esto ellas lo saben y están desoladas.
> 
> ...




Pues conociendo como conozco mas de una, y ganando lo que ganan lo del "shock" no lo entiendo, pueden comprarse un zulito tipo oficina para seguir haciendo pasta, vamos, que es inversion de futuro

ahora resulta que los zapateriles sanchistas van a acabar con la profesion mas antigua del mundo...


----------



## OYeah (22 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Allí me vi de nuevo, en aquella choza infecta, con olor a vinagre rancio, orín de perro sarnoso y pollo malcocido. Todavía podía recordar el rostro de esa gitana complaciente y esquiva con el champú. Le faltaban aun más incisivos, aportando de este modo un terreno resbaladizo para todo tipo de diabluras malolientes. Su sobrino había crecido y pasó de consumir porno a ser un conocido follador destroyer del pueblo. Esmirriado, las cejas recortadas, pantalones pitillo, visera, bigote mexicano, tatuajes por doquier y las orejas llenas de pendientes. Acumulaba chortinas premium. Ellas se peleaban por entrar en su puerta y poder ser una más del entornito de este apestoso camello gitano de poca monta. Haber aparecido en un conocido vídeoclip de música trap le aportó valor social incalculable. Dejó de follarse a su tía y ahora ella le llevaba las cuentas. Muchos gramos vendidos y algún que otro bolso birlao a las chavalas (aprovechando el éxtasis de validación gregaria) sostenían el nuevo empleo de la hermana de su padre. Mi gitana volvió a mirarme, quedando prendado por sus ojos verdes, su tez oscura, sus pechos bien formados y redondeados y esa boca escasa de dientes, con infinitas posibilidades masculinas. Gritó de alegría y empezó a quitarme la camisa, acarició mi pecho y mi cabeza. Yo la empujé contra la cama para volver a enfrentarme con ese olor nausebundo. Ni las ventanas abiertas de par en par consiguieron atenuar lo más mínimo ese efluvio inmoral. Lo único que recuerdo similar es el perfume de huevos podridos, acumulados durante meses en una jaula de pájaros muertos. Aquello era desgarrador y a la vez anestesiante y profundamente adictivo. No podía dejar de acercarme a ese mejillón caducado y deforme. Su sabor a pila quemada seducía cada centímetro de mi lengua. Las mejores mujeres son las gitanas de la sagra, las rumanas contenedor y las portuguesas bigotudas.




Vale ya, Aldono...


----------



## OYeah (22 May 2022)

En el Reino Unido también está prohibido y se hace y seguirá haciendo sin problemas.

En el fondo me parece bien, porque se trata de acabar con la trata, no con el sexo consentido por dinero, que siempre se hará de una manera o de otra.


----------



## Lukatovic (22 May 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> En Francia después de la supuesta abolición, el 63% de las lumis declaró que sus condiciones de vida se deterioraron, el 78% que sus ingresos cayeron, el 42% se siente más expuesta a la violencia y al 38% le cuesta más imponer el uso del preservativo, entre otros. Por otra parte el consumo se mantuvo estable y tras la Pandemia se incrementó.
> 
> Su modelo es retrógrado, moralista, paternalista y fracasado. La legalización y la regularización es la única salida cabal. Pero si no tocan nada, mejor. Los que quieran ir seguirán yendo. Yo incluido (de vez en cuando me gusta ir de picos pardos, me venga la policía en la chepa o no).



No se podía saber... Si.

Sencillamente el PSOE una vez más generando problemas dónde no los hay. Espero que el resto de grupos parlamentarios no caigan en el odio charil y puritano que destila ese partido que se encienda empeña constantemente en fastidiar a los españoles (sobre todo si son hombres).


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (22 May 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Servicio de masaje relax



Secretaría.
O Local Guide ...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (22 May 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> En vez de anunciarse como putas, se anunciarán como masajistas en sus pisos privados y fin de la historia.
> 
> Y ponte tú a demostrar que dentro de un piso estabas follando en vez de pagando por un masaje.
> 
> ...



Señoría, nos dio un calenton y nos pusimos a follar...


----------



## trellat (28 May 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Sencillamente el PSOE una vez más generando problemas dónde no los hay



Cuando no saben que hacer, que es la mayoria de las veces, o quieren tapar la cagada (pegasus) ... valle de los caidos, las putas, ¿Qué os pasa a los hombres que vais violando a diestro y siniestro? ... y lo lamentable es que les va bien, todos caemos, 21 paginas y subiendo.

"tension, necesitamos tension "


----------



## espada de madera (28 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Allí me vi de nuevo, en aquella choza infecta, con olor a vinagre rancio, orín de perro sarnoso y pollo malcocido. Todavía podía recordar el rostro de esa gitana complaciente y esquiva con el champú. Le faltaban aun más incisivos, aportando de este modo un terreno resbaladizo para todo tipo de diabluras malolientes. Su sobrino había crecido y pasó de consumir porno a ser un conocido follador destroyer del pueblo. Esmirriado, las cejas recortadas, pantalones pitillo, visera, bigote mexicano, tatuajes por doquier y las orejas llenas de pendientes. Acumulaba chortinas premium. Ellas se peleaban por entrar en su puerta y poder ser una más del entornito de este apestoso camello gitano de poca monta. Haber aparecido en un conocido vídeoclip de música trap le aportó valor social incalculable. Dejó de follarse a su tía y ahora ella le llevaba las cuentas. Muchos gramos vendidos y algún que otro bolso birlao a las chavalas (aprovechando el éxtasis de validación gregaria) sostenían el nuevo empleo de la hermana de su padre. Mi gitana volvió a mirarme, quedando prendado por sus ojos verdes, su tez oscura, sus pechos bien formados y redondeados y esa boca escasa de dientes, con infinitas posibilidades masculinas. Gritó de alegría y empezó a quitarme la camisa, acarició mi pecho y mi cabeza. Yo la empujé contra la cama para volver a enfrentarme con ese olor nausebundo. Ni las ventanas abiertas de par en par consiguieron atenuar lo más mínimo ese efluvio inmoral. Lo único que recuerdo similar es el perfume de huevos podridos, acumulados durante meses en una jaula de pájaros muertos. Aquello era desgarrador y a la vez anestesiante y profundamente adictivo. No podía dejar de acercarme a ese mejillón caducado y deforme. Su sabor a pila quemada seducía cada centímetro de mi lengua. Las mejores mujeres son las gitanas de la sagra, las rumanas contenedor y las portuguesas bigotudas.




El odor era insoportable, mas armándose de valor rodeo el infecto charco de orines y flujo vaginal y se adentró en la sórdida estancia.

'Joder, ¿tanto te cuesta separar los párrafos? ¡Pues vaya un escritor!', replicó hastiado sin apartar su sucia mirada de los turgentes pechos de la gitana.


----------



## albertovm (5 Jun 2022)

Los sociatas como siempre haciendo el Hijo de Puta que es lo que saben hacer bien, son las escorias de este país, los come mierdas que salieron escapando como ratas y cobardes cuando estaba el Paco, esos capullos mediocres y afeminados, qeu no tienen ni media hostia, que son anti españoles porque siempre les daban collejas en elcolegio, escorias sin más es lo que son.

Como son todos los picha cortas y alguno tendría un mal recuerdo con una Lumi y ahora pues quieren venir a prohibir que los demás o quien quiera vaya de putas, porque les sale a ellos de los pelos del culo, osea un suma y sigue de este hijo de puta de Sánchez que es una escoria para seguir dogmatizando y cercenando libertades, y de paso el travelo convertido en mujer con una nuez más grande que los huevos de un elefante, sigue derrochando feminidad y robando dinero en forma de ONGs, ahí está el BEGOÑO.

La prostitución o puterio no es un imperio de mujeres, hay tios, chaperos, maricones travelos y transexuales, osea que ya vemos que la variedad es abundante, también hay masjistas eróticas, es una puta una masajista erótica que hace final feliz ?, si no usa el coño señores, en qué quedamos, cúal es el problema, si es queahora cada vez que vean masaje tántrico que van a enviar al ejército o qué, panda de gilipollas.

Es una verguenza este país, una puta verguenza, y que creen que no se van a multiplicar los delitos sexuales, se van a disparar un 40 % o más, que se creen , follar es una necesidad fisiológica y mental, somos animales de instinto, en que puta burbuja vive esta panda de cretinos ?, sino lo entienden las lesbas del gobierno que se complacen en lamerse sus almejas no es problema nuestro, ni de nadie, todas esas advenedizas, que son una amargadas y feas de mierda con cortes a loa Vasco terroristsa que ya estamos hasta el culo de ellas.

Pero como este país se ha amariconado globalmente, ya no hay los pelos en el culo de antaño, aquí todo el mundo tragando, si hasta ahora dicen que la pornografía es violencia a la mujer, y entonces las parejas amateur follando en porntube, las de xvideos, y todas esas que pasa, también es que lo hacen forzadas por el PLAY del ratón o qué, putas amargadas de mierda.

Creo que en España estamos hartos de las tias, todas estas Hijas de puta, lo que quieren es volvernos maricones, el hombre sensible no ?, que le llaman, ellas las machorras , las chantajistas, las de denuncias falsas y mientras el hijo de puta de SOROS decojonándose con todas las come mierdas.

Pero claro es la tendencia, si la ministra de defensa es una corrupta y bollera, pues todos tenemso que comernso las pollas y los coños, como gesto de buena amiastad.









La nueva jefa del CNI y la novia de Robles también lavan dinero


La ministra de Defensa deposita su confianza en personas que reciben sospechosas cantidades de dinero en bancos del extranjero.




www.acodap.com





Hasta cuando coño la gente va a seguir aguantando a un puto partido de amanerados, de tipejos, de puercos dictadores, de energúmenos y gilipollas como el PSOE, que solo han venido a joder el país, que son unas ratas mediocres y cobardes, a ver si de una puta vez los mandamos a tomar por culo y de paso a la puta UE.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)




----------

